# Mary hatte mal wieder...



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2012)

...Landurlaub:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Schuppenkarpfen-Weltrekord


----------



## rainerle (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

.......da war jemand zwischen Print und Ausgabe der F&F am Rainbow schneller. Joe's Common wurde ein paar Tage später "nocheinmal" gefangen - mit 150gr. mehr als Mary. Das geht jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen so: Joe's Common, Mary, Joe's Common - und wer ist der / die Nächste?! Einfach nur grotesk!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

und?
Wayne juckts??


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

In ein oder zwei Jahren können se den Fisch eh nicht mehr fangen weil er kein Maul mehr hat zum Haken greifen


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Grotesk finde ich es nur begrenzt, schließlich beruht das "moderne Karpfenangeln", wie man das englische Specimen-Hunting nach dem Krieg nennt, ausschließlich auf dem, was da geschieht. 
Einen wirklichen Sinn erkenne ich darin auch nicht, wer aktiv Karpfenmast betreiben will, sollte sich einen Teich anlegen oder pachten und Kois mit Boilies füttern. Aber dann fielen ja die Fotos des Mannes in der Natur, nicht selten in Tarnklamotten, die wahnsinnig interessanten Fanggeschichten und die Boilieplaudereien, welcher Dip, den man selber gerne gefuttert hätte, welcher nun ausschlaggebend war, weg.|kopfkrat

Ich stelle mir dabei immer Jäger vor, die mit Betäubungsspritzen jagen, um ihren großen Fang, der seit seinem letzten Tiefschlaf ein paar hundert Gramm zugelegt hat, auf einem Foto zu präsentieren und das mit atemberaubenden Geschichten zu umschreiben. |rolleyes


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Das Viech muss ja auch seltenst dämlich sein. Irgendwann muss doch auch das dümmste Tier mal schnallen dass die runden Dinger einen unfreiwilligen Landgang bedeuten. Oder ist das Viech einfach so dermaßen verfressen dass es völlig wurst ist mal wieder an die Frischluft zu kommen?


----------



## Elbmann (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Das Viech muss ja auch seltenst dämlich sein. Irgendwann muss doch auch das dümmste Tier mal schnallen dass die runden Dinger einen unfreiwilligen Landgang bedeuten. Oder ist das Viech einfach so dermaßen verfressen dass es völlig wurst ist mal wieder an die Frischluft zu kommen?



Wie heißt es so schön; Hunger ist schlimmer als Heimweh


----------



## Brot (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hi,
Naja wenn du nur die auswahl zwischen rund oder hungern hast, ist die entscheidung nicht besonders schwer, denn ich denke so besonders viel wird es da nicht an natürlicher Nahrung geben.


----------



## HAKSE (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Diese Art zu angeln wiedert mich irgendwie an. Ich bin ein großer Freund von Catch Release an "wilden" Gewässern. Aber diese ,wie ich denke, frei erfundene Fanggeschichten gepaart mit dreister Werbung empfinde ich als Beleidigung für jeden denkenden Menschen.Wenn da ein Fisch schon so oft gefangen wurde, dass er einen eigenen Namen hat...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Lasst die Leute doch machen. Es soll Menschen geben, die an viel und hart Arbeiten und keine Zeit und Lust haben, 4 Wochen ohne Fisch am Orient zu hocken. Für solche Menschen bieten sich organisierte Paylake Touren doch an.

Das die Betreiber nur Fische mit "genetischem Potential" in solche Gewässer setzten ist auch klar. Wird der Teich gut Besucht steigen auch die Futtermengen (komischerweise auch ohne sofort mit Kraut voll zu wachsen, oder ohne dass der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 0 geht. Wenn in Deutschland ne neue Alge im Wasser gesehen wird und in der Nähe ein Karpfenangler ist, dann ist die Kausalität ja sofort klar...) und somit werden die Fische größer. Kommen wieder mehr Leute und wieder mehr Futter.

@ Purist, bei jedem C&R Thread kommst du mit demselben Quatsch...

@ seele. das Thema mit den "zerrissenen Mäulern" und dei Sorge um den Fischschutz hatten wir in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch. Da kam die Sorge dann von den Leuten, die sich einen ScheiXX um Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten kümmern, sowie Aale lebendig einfrieren und Fische an der Anhängerkupplung totschlagen. Die Ironie des ganzen war, das genau der Kollege beim Stippen einen Karpfen gefangen hat und ihm mit dem kleinen Haken das Maul komplett zerrissen hat, sodass das Blut richtig floss.

Mir und meinen Kollegen ist an dem Gewässer nie ein Fisch mit zerrissenem Maul begegnet.

Manche Sachen ändern sich nie. Diejenigen mit dem größten Mist an den Hacken können es einfach nich lassen, die anderen Leute zu beneiden oder belehren zu wollen.

@ Hakse. Bei uns im Teich hatten auch ein paar markante Fische Namen. geht auch bei 3 Karpfenanglern an einem Gewässer...


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



> Das Viech muss ja auch seltenst dämlich sein. Irgendwann muss doch auch  das dümmste Tier mal schnallen dass die runden Dinger einen  unfreiwilligen Landgang bedeuten. Oder ist das Viech einfach so dermaßen  verfressen dass es völlig wurst ist mal wieder an die Frischluft zu  kommen?



das is von tier zu tier unterschiedlich. kenne nen Forellenpuff (gut, schlechtes Beispiel) da sind in einem see 2 störe. wenn einer gefangen wird wird der in ein extra becken gesetzt damit der sich wieder erholen kann (wie das ja auch anderswo üblich ist). einer von beiden wird teilweise ne halbe stunde nach dem einsetzen wieder gefangen, der andere wurde noch nie gefangen (aber beobachtet, is also noch drin). Glaube das auch Fische unterschiedliches Beissverhalten haben, also nicht nur abhängig von z.B. Wetterlage oder Tageszeit, sondern auch von Individuum zu individuum


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich bin grad am Grübeln... was ist jetzt eigentlich übler. Der tot gedrillte Zander, immerhin eine einmalige Aktion, oder dieses Dauermastschweindrillen? - Es ist eine fremde und seltsame Welt!


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Der tot gedrillte Zander, immerhin eine einmalige Aktion, oder dieses Dauermastschweindrillen? - Es ist eine fremde und seltsame Welt!



Beides sollte mit Augenzwinkern betrachtet werden. Es ist weder eine Kunst oder Leistung einen toten Zander zu drillen, noch an einem Baggersee sich seinen Monsterkarpfen zu mästen und ihn ab und zu, nach dem hin und wieder erfolgreichem Fallenstellen, abzulichten. 

@Allrounder27: Du schreibst von "organisierten Paylake Touren".. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, dass es hart arbeitende Menschen im Land gibt, die ihre freien Tage mit einem (Angel)Erfolg in der Natur krönen wollen. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum es dann um "Rekorde" gehen muss. Da werden Zuchtschweinchen in Baggerseen mit Boilies vollgestopft, damit sich ab und an jemand, der es vielleicht für sein Ego braucht, mit denen ablichten kann.
Ich verstehe auch Gemüsezüchter nicht, die immer das größte Ding im Garten haben müssen... Woran liegt das wohl? |rolleyes

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, man sollte sich nicht darüber aufregen und diejenigen doch ihr Ding machen lassen, wird ohnehin bald verboten und hart geahndet, wenn das so weiter geht. Aber dann bitte nicht jammern |wavey:


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

der guten "mary" schadts aber nicht was man von dietmars zander ja nicht umbedingt sagen kann


----------



## colognecarp (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Eigentlich juckts mich nicht das sie gefangen wurde, mir hat das facebook gespame schon gereicht, aber was ich wirklich gut finde das wir von der großen weiten welt den weltrekord karpfen in deutschland haben


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Bestätigt nur meine Thesen, dass Fische absolut schmerzgefühlfrei und Karpfen strunzdoof sind. 

Wäre der nur ein wenig "schlauer" würde er entweder gar nicht beißen oder aber sich ganz schnell und widerstandslos einkurbeln lassen. :m


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

wär  mal ein beispiel für die jungs und mädels von peta


----------



## colognecarp (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> oder aber sich ganz schnell und widerstandslos einkurbeln lassen. :m



Du wirst lachen, der große in unserem see mit 25,5kg wurde dieses jahr schon 3x gefangen, und jedes mal hat er sich nicht gewert und ist an die oberfläche hoch und hat sich abholen lassen.


----------



## rainerle (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

@Allrounder
....das Gewässer in welchen Mary ihren Joe verloren hat ist kein Paylake. Es ist eine Vereins-Schottergrube mit 6.5ha in - ich glaube - Rheinlandpfalz, alternativ BadenWürttemberg.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen, wieviele boilis dem gefangenen Fisch noch
nach dem Fang reingestopft werden,um dann auch das vorherige Gewicht sicher zu übertreffen!
In meinen Augen macht Tiermast nur Sinn,wenn es um Erzeugung von Nahrung geht!

Jürgen


----------



## kleinerWelli (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, der große in unserem see mit 25,5kg wurde dieses jahr schon 3x gefangen, und jedes mal hat er sich nicht gewert und ist an die oberfläche hoch und hat sich abholen lassen.



ein massochistischst veranlagter karpfen^^


----------



## allrounder11 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> .......da war jemand zwischen Print und Ausgabe der F&F am Rainbow schneller. Joe's Common wurde ein paar Tage später "nocheinmal" gefangen - mit 150gr. mehr als Mary. Das geht jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen so: Joe's Common, Mary, Joe's Common - und wer ist der / die Nächste?! Einfach nur grotesk!#q


 es war "eric's common"


----------



## allrounder11 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Purist schrieb:


> Grotesk finde ich es nur begrenzt, schließlich beruht das "moderne Karpfenangeln", wie man das englische Specimen-Hunting nach dem Krieg nennt, ausschließlich auf dem, was da geschieht.
> Einen wirklichen Sinn erkenne ich darin auch nicht, wer aktiv Karpfenmast betreiben will, sollte sich einen Teich anlegen oder pachten und Kois mit Boilies füttern. Aber dann fielen ja die Fotos des Mannes in der Natur, nicht selten in Tarnklamotten, die wahnsinnig interessanten Fanggeschichten und die Boilieplaudereien, welcher Dip, den man selber gerne gefuttert hätte, welcher nun ausschlaggebend war, weg.|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich stelle mir dabei immer Jäger vor, die mit Betäubungsspritzen jagen, um ihren großen Fang, der seit seinem letzten Tiefschlaf ein paar hundert Gramm zugelegt hat, auf einem Foto zu präsentieren und das mit atemberaubenden Geschichten zu umschreiben. |rolleyes


 
Ohne jetzt großartig auf dein Beispiel einzugehen, stelle ich dir nun eine Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich einen Karpfen, der offensichtlich vollkommen gesund ist, entnehmen und ihn anschließend in die Mülltonne werfen? Essbar dürfte dieser Brocken wohl nicht mehr sein!

Wir sind außerdem nicht mehr im Mittelalter, wo man alles verwerten muss, was man fängt. Du fährst sicherlich auch mit einem Auto und nicht mit einer Kutsche. Dieses barbarische denken, müsste doch mittlerweile endlich erlischt sein.

Ich seh einfach kein Problem damit c&r zu betreiben und rege mich viel mehr über die Leute auf, die alles kaputtschlagen und sich dann auch noch über die Fischbestände beschweren.

Es ist außerdem Teil der Szene geworden große Fische wiederzufangen und diese zu benennen und auch darin sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute doch machen. Es soll Menschen geben, die an viel und hart Arbeiten und keine Zeit und Lust haben, 4 Wochen ohne Fisch am Orient zu hocken. Für solche Menschen bieten sich organisierte Paylake Touren doch an.
> 
> Das die Betreiber nur Fische mit "genetischem Potential" in solche Gewässer setzten ist auch klar. Wird der Teich gut Besucht steigen auch die Futtermengen (komischerweise auch ohne sofort mit Kraut voll zu wachsen, oder ohne dass der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 0 geht. Wenn in Deutschland ne neue Alge im Wasser gesehen wird und in der Nähe ein Karpfenangler ist, dann ist die Kausalität ja sofort klar...) und somit werden die Fische größer. Kommen wieder mehr Leute und wieder mehr Futter.
> 
> ...




Was geilst dich denn so auf, ich hab nur nen Spaß gemacht, mir ist das doch Wayne was die mit dem Vieh machen, schaut gut aus und wer Spaß dran hat soll den auch zwei drei mal im Jahr fangen. Immer schön flockig bleiben, ist schließlich bald Weihnachten |wavey:
Und ich hab selbst schon viele Fische mit geschlitztem, verissenem, durchlöcherten Maul gefangen, sogar regelmäßig beim Fliegenfischen passiert das, genauso wie beim Karpfen. Das kann man fast nicht verhindern.


----------



## Angelmayer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Also mir persönlich ist es egal wer wann wo und wie den größten Karpfen fängt. Zudem sollte man solche Kapitale Fische nicht verwerten.. Egal ob Karpfen Hecht Zander usw.. C&T


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

e/ ....


----------



## Tomasz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin grad am Grübeln... was ist jetzt eigentlich übler. Der tot gedrillte Zander, immerhin eine einmalige Aktion, oder dieses Dauermastschweindrillen? - Es ist eine fremde und seltsame Welt!



Ja diese Frage stellte sich mir auch kurz, aber wirklich nur ganz, ganz kurz. Denn eigentlich ist es mir schnuppe, denn beides hat nur am Rande mit meinem Hobby "angeln" zu tun. 
Was die "Profis" treiben müssen sie mit sich selbst und Ihren Sponsoren klären. Diese Welt ist mir als Angler tatsächlich so fremd und seltsam, wie mich als Autofahrer die "Formel 1" interessiert:g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Angelmayer schrieb:


> ...Zudem sollte man solche Kapitale Fische nicht verwerten.. Egal ob Karpfen Hecht Zander usw..


...nicht zu vergessen Plötze, Rotfeder, Ukelei, Kaulbarsch...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ganz so wurscht ist es leider nicht. Alles geschieht sehr öffentlich und da muss man sich fragen, ob das wirklich nötig ist. Nötig im Sinne von dem Angeln an sich schaden, da es ja den Gegener des Angelns als schärfste Munition dienen kann und vermutlich auch dienen wird.

Warum kann man nicht einfach angeln, genießen und im richtigen Moment schweigen?


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> [...] und im richtigen Moment schweigen?



Komm schon - solche Illusionen kanns du doch nicht haben 
Schweigen ist heutzutage nicht nur absolut selten sondern wird von unserer Gesellschaft regelrecht bestraft bzw. wer am lautesten schreit der kriegt auch am meisten...


----------



## Tomasz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz so wurscht ist es leider nicht. Alles geschieht sehr öffentlich und da muss man sich fragen, ob das wirklich nötig ist. Nötig im Sinne von dem Angeln an sich schaden, da es ja den Gegener des Angelns als schärfste Munition dienen kann und vermutlich auch dienen wird.
> 
> Warum kann man nicht einfach angeln, genießen und im richtigen Moment schweigen?



Ohh, das hatte ich dabei nicht bedacht. Wohl, weil ich von mir ausgehe, mit diesen "Profis" nichts gemein zu haben. Und jeder aus meinem nichtangelnden Bekanntenkreis würde das sicher auch so sehen. Sprich, niemand würde mich und meine Philosophie des Angelns mit diesen Profis auf eine Stufe stellen. 
Allerdings muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass das Handeln der Profis und deren öffentlichkeitswirksame Selbsdarstellung bei einigen auch durchaus Munition gegen das Angeln allgemein liefern kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Als ich den Link einstellte, war mir ja bewusst, dass es kontroverse Diskussionen gibt.
Dass es so abgeht, hab ich nicht wirklich erwartet.

Letztendlich:
Wir (Großteil der Angler) sagen: wir fangen Fische. Diese habe kein/kaum/ein anderes Schmerzempfinden. Der Fang als solches schadet ihnen nicht. Auch dann nicht, wenn wir beim Fang umsichtig sind und einen Teil der gefangenen Fische wieder schwimmen lassen und nicht jeden abmurksen und verwerten.

Die Schlussfolgerung ist: es macht dem Klops so gut wie nix, wenn er ab und an Landurlaub hat.


Das so was hier


drilling22 schrieb:


> wär mal ein beispiel für die jungs und mädels von peta


wieder kommt, ist schon bald vorhersagbar wie der nächste Sonnenaufgang. :r

Was die verpeilte Vollhonktruppe von Pet(r)a sagt oder nicht sagt, ist in keinem Fall Maßstab für das eigene Handeln oder für gesellschaftliche (und somit anglerische) Normen!!!
Löscht endlich in euren Köpfen, dass die irgendeine moralische, ethische oder sonstwie Instanz sind.
Wer anderer Meinung ist, sollte dort beitreten.


----------



## molo9000 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Und natürlich womit gefangen Pelzer.
Wenn  da mal kein Geld im Spiel war dass das da steht.


----------



## pfefferladen (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz so wurscht ist es leider nicht. Alles geschieht sehr öffentlich und da muss man sich fragen, ob das wirklich nötig ist. Nötig im Sinne von dem Angeln an sich schaden, da es ja den Gegener des Angelns als schärfste Munition dienen kann und vermutlich auch dienen wird.
> 
> Warum kann man nicht einfach angeln, genießen und im richtigen Moment schweigen?



Das mit dem Schweigen wäre der richtige Weg. :m

Nur ist da noch das kleine Problem daß es dann keine Werbung,keinen Umsatz und kein "booooaahhhh geile Boilies muss ich haben " gibt.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schweigen wäre der richtige Weg. :m
> 
> Nur ist da noch das kleine Problem daß es dann keine Werbung,keinen Umsatz und kein "booooaahhhh geile Boilies muss ich haben " gibt.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Nachhaltigkeit und Dummheit!


----------



## Lommel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wie darf mann sich das eigentlich vorstellen. Stellt der Fisch sich nach dem Fang vor, so nach dem Motto: Hallo ich bin Mary und der schwerste Schuppenkarpfen hier im Baggersee und am liebsten fresse ich Pelzer Produkte.


----------



## Case (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

....und da streiten sich Leute um den lebenden Köderfisch...

Case


----------



## kaifrodo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

jedes mal die selbe leier gegen das gesetz blablabla kochtopfangler habt ihr auch mal ein anderes tehma jetzt wiegt sie halt schon 41 kg na und glückwunsch dem angler ich setze auch fische zurück und nehme welche mit nach hause ich fütter auch an und alles rund ums angeln ja aber allmehlich gehen mir diese diskosionen richtig auf den sack natürlich ist es grausam wenn es angler gibt die jeden fisch prutal töten einige davon vieleicht in die pfanne hauen und die anderenwegschmeißen natürlich gibt es auch solche die die fische viel zu lange quällen befor sie sie zurücksetzen sowas soltte auch alles bestraft und verfolgt werden aber eigentlich haben wir alle das selbe hobby und das ist viel wichtiger das wir alle uns die natur und die fische respektieren um nichts anderes geht es .


----------



## rainerle (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

@kaifrodo
alles schön und recht aber
.....alle sprechen wir die gleiche Sprache, haben die gleiche Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion und wir sollten alle dies zumindest minimal bei Post's anwenden. Das erleichtert uns allen das Lesen von Post's.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kaifrodo schrieb:


> natürlich ist es grausam wenn es angler gibt die jeden fisch prutal töten einige davon vieleicht in die pfanne hauen



Die pösen prutalen Prutalinskis sind doch die schlimmsten von allen.
Fressen die auch noch geangelten Fisch, anstatt sich welchen zu kaufen.#q


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

'chleutert ten Purchen tsu Poten!


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich einen Karpfen, der offensichtlich vollkommen gesund ist, entnehmen und ihn anschließend in die Mülltonne werfen? Essbar dürfte dieser Brocken wohl nicht mehr sein!



Woher weisst du, dass der Fisch gesund ist? Um das festzustellen, müsste man ihn sezieren und würde gewiss mehr als nur eine Fettschwarte am Bauch finden.
Warum Mülltonne? Das widerspricht dem Tierschutzgesetz, aber selbst die Verfütterung an andere Tiere wäre ein sinnvolle Verwertung. Ob man ihn essen will oder nicht, aus dem kann man auch Tiermehl machen um damit neue Boilies zu rollen. 
Es gibt auch einige, die sagen, dass man solche Brocken durchaus essen kann.



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Wir sind außerdem nicht mehr im Mittelalter, wo man alles verwerten muss, was man fängt. Du fährst sicherlich auch mit einem Auto und nicht mit einer Kutsche. Dieses barbarische denken, müsste doch mittlerweile endlich erlischt sein.



Der Mensch ist ein höherer Organismus, der sich gerne mit modernster Technik zu seinem Nutzen umgibt, und legt daher im Laufe seines Lebens unzählige Tiere um, oder ist zumindest für deren Ableben (mit)verantwortlich, dabei ist es völlig egal ob er Fleisch und Fisch ißt, tierische Produkte zu sich nimmt, oder nicht. 
Was das Auto damit zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht, das ist der größere Tiertöter, dagegen sind "Bratpfannen"-Angler im Land eine winzige Nummer. 

Was soll barbarisches Denken sein? Ich bin Angler und töte maßige Fische, halte mich zwar strikt an Recht, Gesetz und die Logik der Natur, manche nennen sie auch Waidgerechtigkeit (die für gesunde Bestände sorgt), gelte aber in C&R-Kreisen, die Karpfen widernatürlich für Fotosessions mästen, deshalb als Barbar? |kopfkrat


----------



## zandernase (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> 'chleutert ten Purchen tsu Poten!



muhahaha da hab ich auch grad dran gedacht....

aber schön im Text ist auch das hier: "Es folgt der härteste und aufregendste Drill meines Lebens. Der Fisch bringt mich und mein Tackle ans absolute Limit, und darüber hinaus..."

Wie jetzt über das Limit vom Tackle? Hat er die gute Mary denn zum Schluß auch noch mit zerstörtem Tackle gelandet?|kopfkrat oder vielleicht mit Kapselriss im Drillarm?

Gruß ZN


----------



## marcus7 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Na mein Gott, gibt schlimmeres ;-).

Jetzt hat er sich 5 Jahre dort bei Wind und Wetter den Hintern platt gesessen und hat SIE gefangen. Ob das gemessen an der investierten Zeit jetzt eine Meisterleistung war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber ist doch alles schön, gut schöner wärs er hätte sich im Freundeskreis gefreut und fertig, anstatt es groß publik zu machen. Jeder wie wer mag, der ein oder andere hier, zeigt doch auch mal einen besonders guten Fang hier im Board.

Das was dort passiert ist gewiss nichts für jedermann, doch vom Grundprinzip stark ähnlich zu dem was so am 08/15 Gewässer passiert (natürlich geht es dort deutlich extremer zu).

Das ganze läuft dort doch schon seit etwa 2004 haargenau so wie es heute läuft und wohl noch einige Jahre laufen wird, was solls.
So lange es genug "gierige" gibt, die die Boilie-Tüte mit Dickfisch drauf kaufen, wirds so weitergehen.

lg


----------



## marcus7 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



zandernase schrieb:


> muhahaha da hab ich auch grad dran gedacht....
> 
> aber schön im Text ist auch das hier: "Es folgt der härteste und aufregendste Drill meines Lebens. Der Fisch bringt mich und mein Tackle ans absolute Limit, und darüber hinaus..."
> 
> ...



DAS Hightlight in 5 Jahren Extrem-Jagd muss doch gebührend ausgeschmückt werden ;-).

Er kann doch nicht schreiben: "Hat sich wie n Kartoffelsack ranpumpen lassen dat vieh..." ;-)

lg


----------



## 1Fisherman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Oh mein Gott, das ist so lächerlich, dass ich mich ein bisschen fremdschäme.
Einen bekannten großen Fisch aus einem überschaubaren Gewässer an den Haken zu locken ist keine Kunst, sondern lediglich eine Frage der Zeit.
Und daraus dann so einen Aufhänger zu machen...
Das sowas tatsächlich kommerziell zieht, ist echt traurig.|gr:

p.s.: Die Sache würde etwas anders ausschauen, wenn ein anderer "Pro" ohne Vorkenntnisse an dieses Gewässer geht und sagt,"...in den nächsten 30Tagen [kleine Hyperbel] liegt der auf der Matte..".

Gruß Roman


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



marcus7 schrieb:


> DAS Hightlight in 5 Jahren Extrem-Jagd muss doch gebührend ausgeschmückt werden ;-).




DAS Ergebnis von 5 Jahren Extrem-MAST !!!|rolleyes


----------



## kappldav123 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Sollen die doch machen, was sie wollen. Wenn er Zeit und Lust hat sich da jahrelang an den See zu setzen - mich stört's nicht. Was mich allerdings stört ist die Produktplazierung. Da weiß man ja gleich, aus welcher Ecke der Wind weht.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:

Sollte ich jemals irgendwo im Süßwasser angeln und dort einen richtig fetten Karpfen fangen, egal ob mit Namen oder noch unbekannt, dann werde ich in genau dieser Reihenfolge und mit möglichst geringer zwischenzeitlicher Verzögerung

ihn sofort ordnungsgemäß betäuben und ihn dann mit einem sauberen und waidmännischen Herzstich und Kehlschnitt ins Jenseits befördern
ein schönes Foto mit Fisch und Blut anfertigen und hier posten
das Vieh mit vielen Gewürzen und Kräutern im Backofen zubereiten und ein weiteres Foto samt dem Kochrezept im Rezepte-Forum posten
soviel davon essen wie nur hineingeht, selbst wenn ich da mit massig Linie, Bommi oder Ouzo nachhelfen muss
noch während der Verdauungsphase die bösen Kommentare in den Threads lesen und bei besonders guten Anfeindungen sofern gerade möglich ordentlich einen knattern lassen
lüften und im Kühlschrank nachsehen, ob noch was in der Flasche ist

Also, sollte ich jemals nach Tipps zu Boiliegeschmacksrichtungen oder bestimmten Methoden nachfragen, seid gewarnt!!! :m


----------



## smithie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:
> 
> Sollte ich jemals irgendwo im Süßwasser angeln und dort einen richtig fetten Karpfen fangen,  [...]


Moment! |znaika:

Was ist bei Dir ein fetter Karpfen?
Nicht, dass hier dann Ausflüchte wegen der "Größe" kommen und Du uns den dann vermeintlich nicht fetten Karpfen samt Gelobtem vorenthältst... :g


----------



## Lommel (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Poah, der arme Karpfen. Ouzo, Linie und Bommerlunder und dann als Blähung von Honeyball in die Küche gepustet.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



smithie schrieb:


> Moment! |znaika:
> 
> Was ist bei Dir ein fetter Karpfen?
> Nicht, dass hier dann Ausflüchte wegen der "Größe" kommen und Du uns den dann vermeintlich nicht fetten Karpfen samt Gelobtem vorenthältst... :g



OK, ich relativiere:  alles ab maßig in dem jeweiligen Gewässer, aber bei 'nem frischen 6-8 Pfünder braucht man ja keinen Schnaps als Nachhilfe #c


----------



## smithie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, ich relativiere:  alles ab maßig in dem jeweiligen Gewässer, aber bei 'nem frischen 6-8 Pfünder braucht man ja keinen Schnaps als Nachhilfe #c




DU brauchst vielleicht keinen Schnaps


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, ich relativiere:  alles ab maßig in dem jeweiligen Gewässer, aber bei 'nem frischen 6-8 Pfünder braucht man ja keinen Schnaps als Nachhilfe #c



Bei so einem Glibberfischfleisch braucht man ja schon eine ganze Keule, um überhaupt den ersten Bissen in den Mund zu bekommen! #h


----------



## ArturP (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

War das ein Paylake oder in freier WIldbahn?


----------



## I C Wiener (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



ArturP schrieb:


> War das ein Paylake oder in freier WIldbahn?




Das ist ein kleiner Vereinssee, an dem nur wenige Leute Zugang haben. Es gibt wohl eine lange Warteliste und man muss jemanden kennen, um da eventuell mal hin zu können.
Ich hab den See mal in GoogleMaps gesehen und glaube dass er ziemlich unschön in der Nähe einer Straße liegt und die Form einer viereckigen Badewanne hat.

Kann auch alles totaler Unsinn sein, aber so hab ichs in Erinnerung.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:...


Liebe Carpknutschers, seid beruhigt, er fängt eh nix!  
Liebe Getränkehändler, seid ohne Sorge, er kauft die ganze Tour-de-Regal-Serie auch ohne, dass er essen will. |rolleyes
Liebe Boardies, seid gewarnt, das Knattern kann er auch ohne vorheriges Karpfenmenü. |scardie:


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wer lust hat sollte mal die UK NL Belgien.....usw.foren durchlesen.

Lekka lekka niet dat.....

Da gibt es solche Diskus nicht wie hier in De.muss also nen rein Deutsches Gespenst sein.

Was wohl auch dazu beiträgt das man mittlerweile im rest Europas über die Deutsche Angelei lacht.


#h


----------



## Heilbutt (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und?
> Wayne juckts??


 
unter anderem mich!!!!#d

Denn wie hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurde, ist auch meiner Ansicht nach genau diese Art von "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" die, die uns (zurecht) in die Schusslinie bringt und den meisten Nichtanglern nicht zu vermitteln ist!!!!

Daher sollte sowas auch euch vom Mod-Team, die ihr euch ALLEN Anglern verpflichtet fühlt, meiner Meinung nach auch jucken?!#c

Gruß

Holger


Ediiiiieeeth:

Das mit den Mehrfachfängen, den Daten über jeweilige Gewichtszunahme usw. stand ja gar nicht im Artikel selbst!!!!
Daher ist der Artikel selbst wirklich nicht weiter tragisch.
Auch wenn wir wissen was dahinter steckt.
Mein Fehler!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Daher sollte sowas auch euch vom Mod-Team, die ihr euch *ALLEN Anglern verpflichtet* fühlt, meiner Meinung nach auch jucken?!#c



Auch denen, die anders angeln als man es selbst tun würde.....


----------



## colognecarp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [*]ihn sofort ordnungsgemäß betäuben und ihn dann mit einem sauberen und waidmännischen Herzstich und Kehlschnitt ins Jenseits befördern
> 
> [/LIST]
> 
> Also, sollte ich jemals nach Tipps zu Boiliegeschmacksrichtungen oder bestimmten Methoden nachfragen, seid gewarnt!!! :m



Also so ganz glaub ich dir nicht das du einen 45kg fisch tötest, es sei denn du bist Metzger |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich stelle fest:

- dass der Unterschied zwischen der Verwendung eines lebenden Köderfisches und dem immerwiederfangen eines Zuchtkarpfens der ist, dass man mit dem Köderfisch nicht angeben kann.

- dass es ein Drama ist, ein und den selben Fisch mehrfach zu fangen, aber keines, ein Pferd sein Leben lang zu drangsalieren über irgendwelche Hindernisse zu springen.

- dass Fische weder in Lage sind zu lernen, noch Schmerz oder Leid zu empfinden.

- dass die Wertung von (angeblichem) Schmerz oder Leid proportional mit der Eignung für ein Angeberfoto abnimmt. 

- dass manchen etwas völlig egal ist, solange sie sich darüber aufregen können. (Ist jetzt ein bisschen schwieriger, bitte nachdenken)

- dass Fische nix anderes sind, als schwimmendes Gemüse.

- dass man auch schwimmendem Gemüse einen gewissen Grundrespekt zollen sollte.

- dass dieser Grundrespekt bei manchen erst bei Wiederbelebungsversuchen und schonendem zurücksetzen einsetzt.

- dass das Ganze Theater viel näher am Castingsport liegt, denn an der Angelfischerei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Also so ganz glaub ich dir nicht das du einen 45kg fisch tötest, es sei denn du bist Metzger |kopfkrat




Kannste glauben!

Der würde auch 111kg Schweine und 14,5 kg Karnickel töten.:m


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:
> 
> Sollte ich jemals irgendwo im Süßwasser angeln und dort einen richtig fetten Karpfen fangen,



 Auf die Schlagzeile bin ich gespannt:
"Mary in Burgundersoße an Kaperngemüße"
 Die Karpfenangler würden ausrasten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> "Mary in Burgundersoße an Kaperngemüße"



Man müsste dann schon "ihr" zu Ehren ein großes Bankett veranstalten, für die die ganzen Boilies über die Jahre bezahlt haben von denen "sie" so fett geworden ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man müsste dann schon "ihr" zu Ehren ein großes Bankett veranstalten, für die die ganzen Boilies über die Jahre bezahlt haben von denen "sie" so fett geworden ist.|kopfkrat



Das Würzen kann man sich aber sparen...der Fisch schmeckt bestimmt fantastisch nach Chilidip


----------



## colognecarp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Irgendwie schon witzig das ihr alle davon ausgeht das die Fische wegen den Boilies so extrem abwachsen, das das ökosystem im See dazu eine Rolle spielt interessiert wohl keinen #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon witzig das ihr alle davon ausgeht das die Fische wegen den Boilies so extrem abwachsen, das das ökosystem im See dazu eine Rolle spielt interessiert wohl keinen #c



Nur eine untergeordnete.
Ohne zufüttern sind solche Gewichte unerreichbar!


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Also so ganz glaub ich dir nicht das du einen 45kg fisch tötest, es sei denn du bist Metzger |kopfkrat


Worauf Du einen lassen kannst, bzw. ich einen lassen werde. Ich als fast nur Salzwasserangler würde im Normalfall ja auch einen 45KG Heilbutt, Leng oder sonstwie Essbaren töten und verwerten. Wo ist also der Unterschied??? (Außer dass ich im Normalfall gar nicht erst auf Großkarpfen angle)



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannste glauben!
> 
> Der würde auch 111kg Schweine und 14,5 kg Karnickel töten.:m


Siehste, Andi, und genau das wiederum eben nicht. Ich bin doch kein Unmensch. Bei Warmblütern hab ich irgendwie Skrupel, ich weiß auch nicht warum. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich so'n 500 Gramm Schnitzel liegen lasse oder keinen Kaninchenbraten mag.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Auf die Schlagzeile bin ich gespannt:
> "Mary in Burgundersoße an Kaperngemüße"
> Die Karpfenangler würden ausrasten.


Die Schlagzeile wirst Du von mir aber nicht lesen! Ich mag Kapern nicht so gerne. Aber "In Weißwein gebackenes Karpfenrückenfilet mit Kräuterkruste auf Porree-Gemüse an Kartoffelpüree" oder von mir aus auch "Mary-Karbonaden auf Sherry-Zwiebelringen", jederzeit gerne :m


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man müsste dann schon "ihr" zu Ehren ein großes Bankett veranstalten, für die die ganzen Boilies über die Jahre bezahlt haben von denen "sie" so fett geworden ist.|kopfkrat



Aus dem Grund würde ich so einen Fisch ernsthaft nicht schlachten, man weiss schließlich nicht wirklich, was für Boilies, wieviele künstliche Aroma- und Farbstoffe, der im Laufe seiner Mast zu sich genommen hat.


----------



## colognecarp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Es gibt genug große Fische die sehr selten auf Boilies gefangen werden. Knackpunkt ist und bleibt die natüliche narung und fischdichte sowie natülich der genpool um überhaupt die veranlagung zum groß werden zu haben. Futter in solchen massen zu bringen um alle Fische davon zu ernähern die im See rum eiern ist kaum möglich. und das macht auch keiner !!


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Purist schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund würde ich so einen Fisch ernsthaft nicht schlachten, man weiss schließlich nicht wirklich, was für Boilies, wieviele künstliche Aroma- und Farbstoffe, der im Laufe seiner Mast zu sich genommen hat.


Das neutralisiert der Alkohol... :m


----------



## allrounder11 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ohne auf diesen provokanten bzw. eigentlich schon verdammt frechen Post näher einzugehen, möchte ich dir eine Frage stellen: Was machst du mit so einem Fisch????

Schmecken wird dieses Monster wohl kaum noch, an Tiere verfüttern steht auch in keiner Relation zu so einem tollen Tier!

Also frage ich mich ernsthaft was das soll? Ich hab absolut keine Probleme damit, wenn jemand gerne Fisch ist, den ein oder anderen mitnimmt und diese im Rahmen der Bestimmungen die gelten verzehrt.

Wenn ich dann aber höre, dass Fische die das Maß haben "immer" getötet werden und selbst vor so einem Karpfen nicht halt gemacht wird, dreht sich bei mir der Darm um.

Stell dir vor, dass an einem See, Jahrelang Karpfenangler sitzen, die auf diesen Fisch sehnsüchtig warten, aus der gemeinsamen Passion Freundschaften geschlossen werden uns es eine Art Tradition ist, so einem Fabelfisch nachzustellen.

Und dann kommt so ein Kochtopfangler wie du, der keine Rücksicht auf Verluste nimmt und diesen Fisch inklusive der Träume der Angler zerstört.
Und das ist eine absolute Frecheit!

Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen: Ich bin auch kein Freund von C&R-Narren, die versuchen Fische zurückzusetzen die qualvoll sterben werden , da der Haken nicht besonders gut hängt etc.. aber das andere Extrem grenzt eben auch an Irrsinn!


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich prinzipiell keinen Karpfen esse und so ein Boilieferkel schon gleich gar nicht, ist ein Angler, der sie theoretisch entnimmt eindeutig im Recht.

Und ob sie eines Tages friedlich entschläft, oder in Folge ihrer Ernährung explodiert, oder eben aufgefuttert wird, ist wurscht. Sie wird nicht ewig leben und nach ihr werden sie eine Mary II mästen und so weiter und sofort.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

allrounder11:

*Ich danke Dir !!!!!*


Ich hatte mit 'nem Kollegen ne Flasche Aldi-Ouzo gegen 'ne Kiste Bier gewettet, dass spätestens binnen 3 Stunden irgendwer darauf anspringt und mich als "rücksichtslosen Kochtopfangler" anmachen wird.

Gerade schon hatte ich ihn gefragt, welche Biersorte ich kaufen soll und dann kamst DU !!!!
7 Minuten vor der drohenden Wettniederlage!!! :vik: :vik:
Könntest Du jetzt bitte noch bestätigen, dass wir uns nicht persönlich kennen und das nicht zwischen uns abgesprochen war.:m


By the way: Wo habe ich geschrieben, ich würde maßige Fische "immer" töten???#c


----------



## allrounder11 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> allrounder11:
> 
> *Ich danke Dir !!!!!*
> 
> ...


 

Wir kennen uns nicht|rolleyes

Btw: Ich hab dir geholfen deine Wette zu gewinnen - wenn auch unabsichtlich- vllt. könntest du mir einen Anteil am Gewinn gewähren


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann aber höre, dass Fische die das Maß haben "immer" getötet werden und selbst vor so einem Karpfen nicht halt gemacht wird, dreht sich bei mir der Darm um.



Wenn es ein Wildkarpfen wäre, wäre er vermutlich nicht so fett geworden. Als Zuchtform existiert er nur, weil der Mensch etwas (z.B. zur Fastenzeit) zu futtern wollte. Wo ist das Problem? Das ist wie wenn ein Hausschwein ausgesetzt wird, man es durchfüttert, bis es fast platzt, es aber nicht schlachtet, weil es doch so ein liebes Tierchen in freier Natur ist. In Wahrheit werden solche verwilderten Hausschweine hemmunglos gejagd, weil sie nicht in die freie Natur gehören und dort Schaden anrichten. Ok, freie Natur ist weder das Baggerloch, noch der Karpfen.. |rolleyes

Aber wie gesagt: Essen wollte ich ihn auch nicht, zumindest nicht im Rahmen der mir bekannten Zubereitungsmethoden und wegen der Mastfutterproblematik. Aber vielleicht übertreibe ich da. Wenn man sich anschaut was für Zuchtfisch im Supermarkt landet, mit Farbstoffen, Fischmehl und Medikamenten vollgestopft, da kann der vielleicht sogar trotz Boilieüberdosis gesund sein.



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, dass an einem See, Jahrelang Karpfenangler sitzen, die auf diesen Fisch sehnsüchtig warten, aus der gemeinsamen Passion Freundschaften geschlossen werden uns es eine Art Tradition ist, so einem Fabelfisch nachzustellen.



Wenn du es so siehst, gehört der Fisch in ein Aquarium. Dort können ihn mehr Leute bestaunen und er muss nicht mehr als "Fabeltier" für Angler herhalten, die ihn zu Fotozwecken mästen und zu Spasszwecken drillen wollen. 
Dahinter steckt dann auch der Zwist: Die eine Seite will nicht, dass ein Karpfen derart "benutzt" wird, die andere will das liebe Tierchen nicht schlachten. 
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wobei das Tier mehr Unangenehmes erleidet und vor allem: Wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Lommel (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Sag mal Purist, bei deinen moralischen Ansprüchen hoffe ich das du Vegetarier bist. Oder sind Massentierhaltungen mit Abtransport nach Polen zum Schlachten (ist ja billiger) von Schweinen und Rindern nicht eher Tierquälerei. Oh ich vergass da steht ja eine Lobby hinter. Dieser Fisch ist sauber in einem Baggersee gefangen worden. Der Fänger hat ihn zurückgesetzt was letztendlich seine freie Entscheidung ist. Ja, ja ich weiss er hat geltendes Recht gedehnt, macht glaube ich bei der Steuererklärung die gesamte Bevölkerung auch. Mir persönlich sind moderne Karpfenangler kein Dorn im Auge sondern oftmals gute und angenehme Anglerkollegen. Das einzige was mich hier stört ist die Produktplatzierung, ein toter Zander lässt grüssen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich gelobe hiermit feierlich:
> 
> Sollte ich jemals irgendwo im Süßwasser angeln und dort einen richtig fetten Karpfen fangen, egal ob mit Namen oder noch unbekannt, dann werde ich in genau dieser Reihenfolge und mit möglichst geringer zwischenzeitlicher Verzögerung
> 
> ...



Laß uns doch an dem Karpfenpuff mal an 'nem lauschigen Sommerwochenende ein Anglerboardkochtopfgenießerfraktiongruppenevent veranstalten. Ich würde das auch samt Kühltransporter organisieren!


----------



## colognecarp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Leute ich finde das schmiert hier ganz schön ab, und es sind immer die selben die es provozieren ! ! !


----------



## Knispel (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Na ja, auf jeden Fall spielt es dem lieben Marcus ( ist ja ein wenig still geworden um ihn ) wieder ein paar Euros in die Kasse - alles kauft doch jetzt P.....baits.


----------



## colognecarp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Na ja, auf jeden Fall spielt es dem lieben Marcus ( ist ja ein wenig still geworden um ihn ) wieder ein paar Euros in die Kasse - alles kauft doch jetzt P.....baits.



Ich würde es ihm gönnen, gibt schlimmer gestalten als ihn...


----------



## rainerle (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

......was einige hier so posten hat so in etwa das gleiche niedrige Niveau wie mit der armen Mary zu posen und nen Rubel zu verdienen. *Sachlich *über etwas zu diskutieren, Meinungen auszutauschen und gelten zu lassen scheint so manchem kleinen Geist hier nicht möglich zu sein. Aber derlei Typen kennt man, machen im Netz auf volle Hose und sieht man sie dann mal per Zufall am Wasser oder bei einer Messe und "identifiziert" sie und spricht sie direkt auf ihren Müll an bekommen sie es auf einmal feucht zwischen den Beinen und der Jeansstoff färbt sich dunkelblau..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> ......was einige hier so posten hat so in etwa das gleiche niedrige Niveau wie mit der armen Mary zu posen und nen Rubel zu verdienen. *Sachlich *über etwas zu diskutieren, Meinungen auszutauschen und gelten zu lassen scheint so manchem kleinen Geist hier nicht möglich zu sein. Aber derlei Typen kennt man, machen im Netz auf volle Hose und sieht man sie dann mal per Zufall am Wasser oder bei einer Messe und "identifiziert" sie und spricht sie direkt auf ihren Müll an bekommen sie es auf einmal feucht zwischen den Beinen und der Jeansstoff färbt sich dunkelblau..




Danke für Dein Beispiel an Niveau und Sachlichkeit.|rolleyes


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

editiert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> - dass Fische weder in Lage sind zu lernen, noch Schmerz oder Leid zu empfinden.
> 
> - dass Fische nix anderes sind, als schwimmendes Gemüse.


 
Na dann brauch ja kein Angler Angst haben, wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vor dem Kadi zu landen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wie konnte es dann zu den bisherigen Verurteilungen wegen C&R kommen? Warum ist bewusstes C&R dann in einzelnen Bundesländern verboten? Scheint doch nicht so einfach zu sein ...


----------



## Raubfisch (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich hol mal popcorn - so wieder da :g

Lasst es krachen - FIGHT !


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Also ich find's schon lang nicht mehr verwerflich, dass solche Storys kommerziell ausgeschlachtet werden.
Aber ich habe es auch schon lange aufgegeben, an Wunderköder zu glauben und bin nach wie vor unwissend und in dem Glauben, dass ein Fisch, der auf Wundersuperköder Hassenichgesehn gebissen hat, an der selben Stelle und mit der selben Angelmethode höchstwahrscheinlich auch auf zwei simple Maiskörner gebissen hätte. :m

Vor allem, weil es mir letztlich tatsächlich egal ist. Wenn ich mich ans Wasser setze, um irgendeine Form des Ansitzangelns auszuüben, dann einzig und allein um des Angelns willen, um dort zu sein, wo ich bin, das zu genießen, was um mich rum ist, und einfach nur dieses eins werden mit der Natur und als Teil davon zu erleben. Vor Langeweile schützt mich die Feldmaus, die meine Maiskörner stibitzt genauso wie die Kohlmeise, die meine Madendose als ideales Jungvogelaufzuchtfutter entdeckt hat. Wenn ich dabei einen Bisam oder einen Greifvogel längere Zeit beobachten kann, ist das auch nicht weniger schön als das plötzliche Abtauchen der Pose und der Drill des mir lange Zeit unbekannten Gegners. Genauso kann ich mit der Enttäuschung leben, wenn dieser sich plötzlich irgendwie verabschieden konnte, wobei mich der Haken am an einem Unterwasserhindernis durchgeriebenen Vorfach im Maul des unbekannten Fisches mehr ärgert als der persönliche "Verlust", denn verloren habe ich nie, höchstens mal etwas weniger gewonnen. Wenn ich jedoch Sieger bleibe, dann möchte ich, dass es ganz allein meine Entscheidung ist, ob der Fisch in Kochtopf, Pfanne, Backofen oder seinem Heimatgewässer landet. Deshalb würde ich weder dort angeln, wo ich entnehmen muss noch da wo ich releasen muss, höchstens mit der Ausnahme, dass bestimmte Fischarten aus bestimmten Gründen aus einem bestimmten Gewässer unbedingt raus müssen.

Mary und Konsorten werden allein schon deshalb, was mich betrifft, weiterleben (und leiden???, glaub ich noch nichtmal!) und als Werbeträger hinhalten, weil ich gar kein Interesse an solch einer Angelei hab. Auf diese Art der Werbung fallen nur die herein, die es von sich aus wollen. Und da es für sie alle eine völlig freie Willensentscheidung ist, Zielgruppe dieser Werbung zu sein, genau wie das gezielte Angeln auf immer wieder denselben Fisch und das davon überzeugt Sein, dass es richtig ist, alle, bestimmte, oder bestimmt große Fische nach dem Fang wieder zurückzusetzen, ist es einfach nur eine -wahrscheinlich leider typisch deutsche- überstiegene Anmaßung, wenn jemand meint, darüber urteilen zu müssen, ganz genauso wie im umgekehrten Fall.

Ich denke, mein Beispiel bzw. meine "Drohung" hat genau das ziemlich deutlich gezeigt. Ich kündige an, dass ich etwas tun werde, was in allen Punkten völlig legal ist und gegen kein Gesetz und keine Regel verstößt. Trotzdem errege ich Ärger, Zorn, Wut etc. bei Menschen, die nichts anderes haben, als genau in diesem einen Punkt eine andere Moralvorstellung und sich deshalb motiviert und angeregt fühlen, mein Verhalten anzuprangern, obwohl es sie gar nichts angeht. Da kommt der böse Fischmörder, der ihnen das Spielzeug wegnehmen will!!! Umgekehrt sind es genau so viele Extreme, die den Untergang des Abendlandes und das schlechte Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit prophezeien, das uns allen zum Verhängnis werden wird.
Und tatsächlich, wie schon ein paar hier bemerkt haben, hat der Rest der großen weiten Welt dadurch nur einen Grund mehr, über die verrückten Deutschen zu lachen, die im seit Generationen verankerten Obrigkeitsgehorsam, Gutmenschentum und Wertedenken nach wie vor die obersten Moralapostel dieser Erdkugel sind und gar nicht merken, wie lächerlich wir uns damit nach außen hin machen, sobald nur ein einziger die Augen weit genug aufhat, um zu sehen, dass der Kaiser da in Unterwäsche steht.

Also, liebe Mary, friss Du mal weiter Deine Boilies und lass Dich aus dem Wasser holen und wieder hineinschmeißen!
Aber hüte Dich vor Maiskörnern, Würmern, Maden, Kartoffeln, Haferflocken- oder Paniermehlteig!
Denn das könnte ich sein, und ich hab hier ein Gelübde zu erfüllen!!! :m


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie konnte es dann zu den bisherigen Verurteilungen wegen C&R kommen? Warum ist bewusstes C&R dann in einzelnen Bundesländern verboten? Scheint doch nicht so einfach zu sein ...



Weil Gerichte selbstverständlicherweise nicht nach Erkenntnissen sondern nach Gesetzen urteilen und diese werden auch von Moral und Ethik bestimmt, und diese wiederum immer von Gesellschaft und Zeitgeist definiert.


----------



## rainerle (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Beispiel an Niveau und Sachlichkeit.|rolleyes



....gelle, der Mensch ist eben anpassungs-/ und wandlungsfähig.|supergri


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

honeyball, besser hätte ich das auch nicht sagen können......


----------



## rainerle (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wertes Honigbällchen,

nicht Dein mögliches Handeln nach dem Fang eines Fisches (auch dieser Größe) wurde hier von einigen angeprangert sondern vielmehr die Art und Weise dies mitzuteilen. Nur scheint es so dass, um diesen feinen Unterschied zu erkennen, Deine Kapazitäten nicht ausreichen.

Ich wünsch Euch noch was - und immer nur die "Diggen"!|supergri


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

editiert


----------



## rainerle (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

So, noch ein letzter - dann seit ihr in diesem Fred vom einer meiner erlöst (keine Angst oder Freude - in anderen werde ich mich schon noch verewigen - dann das Netz vergisst bekanntlich nichts):
@ Wego
mit meinem ".....Niveau" Post meinte ich eigentlich beide Seiten - sowohl die "Entnehmer" als auch die "Zurücksetzer". Die einen provozieren teilweise ziemlich platt und die anderen versuchen ständig ihre Ideologie und heile Welt-Sichtweise auf jeden zu übertragen - was auch ziemlich nervig sein kann.  Ich für meinen Teil find es nicht toll, wenn mein Nachbar einen 30er zieht und dann das Messer springen lässt - finde es jedoch legitim und schluck das Ganze ohne ihn voll zu blubbern. Wenn jemand einen "Diggen" fängt und diesen zurücksetzt freu ich mich, dass der Fisch noch schwimmt. Wenn der jedoch ne halbe Stunde Foto's schiesst und das dann 2 Stunden später im Netz breit tritt hab ich ein Problem damit. Weshalb? Hat nichts mit Moral zu tun sondern damit, dass dieses Verhalten aus Gesetzessicht ziemlich grenzwertig ist und ich die Gefahr sehe, das mir dadurch auf kurz oder lang massive Nachteile bei / in der Ausübung meines Hobbies drohen. Der Unterschied? Ein großer Karpfen kann in dem Gewässer wieder nachwachsen und gefangen werden - kommt jedoch eine noch stärke Regulierung und auch deren Überwachung und Durchsetzung macht das die Ausübung meines Hobbies in der jetzigen Form unmöglich und beinhaltet ausserdem die Gefahr das Angeln im ganz Allgemeinen zu gefährten. 
Also: was jemand mit seinem Fang macht - abschlagen oder schwimmen lassen mit ein / zwei Fotos vorher - ist mir relativ.


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich bin erschüttert! Gibt es tatsächlich hier User, die die honeyball'sche Verwertungsandrohung für die adipöse Maria ernstgenommen haben?


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> So, noch ein letzter - dann seit ihr in diesem Fred vom einer meiner erlöst (keine Angst oder Freude - in anderen werde ich mich schon noch verewigen - dann das Netz vergisst bekanntlich nichts):
> @ Wego
> mit meinem ".....Niveau" Post meinte ich eigentlich beide Seiten - sowohl die "Entnehmer" als auch die "Zurücksetzer". Die einen provozieren teilweise ziemlich platt und die anderen versuchen ständig ihre Ideologie und heile Welt-Sichtweise auf jeden zu übertragen - was auch ziemlich nervig sein kann.  Ich für meinen Teil find es nicht toll, wenn mein Nachbar einen 30er zieht und dann das Messer springen lässt - finde es jedoch legitim und schluck das Ganze ohne ihn voll zu blubbern. Wenn jemand einen "Diggen" fängt und diesen zurücksetzt freu ich mich, dass der Fisch noch schwimmt. Wenn der jedoch ne halbe Stunde Foto's schiesst und das dann 2 Stunden später im Netz breit tritt hab ich ein Problem damit. Weshalb? Hat nichts mit Moral zu tun sondern damit, dass dieses Verhalten aus Gesetzessicht ziemlich grenzwertig ist und ich die Gefahr sehe, das mir dadurch auf kurz oder lang massive Nachteile bei / in der Ausübung meines Hobbies drohen. Der Unterschied? Ein großer Karpfen kann in dem Gewässer wieder nachwachsen und gefangen werden - kommt jedoch eine noch stärke Regulierung und auch deren Überwachung und Durchsetzung macht das die Ausübung meines Hobbies in der jetzigen Form unmöglich und beinhaltet ausserdem die Gefahr das Angeln im ganz Allgemeinen zu gefährten.
> Also: was jemand mit seinem Fang macht - abschlagen oder schwimmen lassen mit ein / zwei Fotos vorher - ist mir relativ.




Du hättest mir mit Deinem letzten Beitrag ja wenigstens die Gelegenheit geben können, zu widersprechen. |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Nö, war eindeutig, und das hat nichts mit Kapazitäten zu tun!





Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin erschüttert! Gibt es tatsächlich hier User, die die honeyball'sche Verwertungsandrohung für die adipöse Maria ernstgenommen haben?



Ich denke mal, Andal hat ganz gut erkannt, dass Wegofishing eine auf's Konkrete bezogen richtige, im Allgemeinen aber unzureichende Interpretation vorgenommen hat...:m


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Dann widerspreche ich 

Empfinde es auch als befremdent und unnötig, so richtig großen und schönen Fisch zu verwerten, von dem Genuß des Ganzen mal ganz abgesehen. Es gibt genug halbstarke für die Pfanne. Und das ist völlig ok.

Andererseits finde ich das Fangen und Zurücksetzen selbst in konsequenter Form auch völlig ok.
Letzendlich geht's um's Angeln und nicht um's Fressen.

Mein Widerspruch gilt dem Part hier:


rainerle schrieb:


> ...Wenn der jedoch ne halbe Stunde Foto's schiesst und das dann 2 Stunden später im Netz breit tritt hab ich ein Problem damit.


Gerade eingefleischte Karpfenangler werden schon darauf achten, dass das Viech eine solche Prozedur gut übersteht; siehe Abhakmatten, Salbe für Verletzungen und was die Jungs nicht alles auffahren.
Und gerade bei Karpfen ist im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen ein Landurlaub so was von unschädlich. Andal hat hier irgendwo mal das schöne Beispiel gebracht, dass die Klopse viele Jahrhunderte lang per Eselkarren quer durch Europa transportiert wurden ...gehältert in feuchtem Moos.

Über eines sollten sich meiner Meinung nach alle einig sein:
ein Fisch empfindet weder Schmerz noch Leid, wenn überhaupt nur Stress. Das Fangen ist unschädlich und keine Tierquälerei.
Wer hier nun Bedenken hat, sollte seinen Angelschein schnellstens schreddern!

Wenn man sich über o.g. einig ist, ist die Schlussfolgerung, dass es einem solchen Klops wenig ausmacht, ab und zu die Ufervegetation zu besichtigen. Völlig egal ob zufällig oder gezielt gefangen.

Das Karpfenangeln, vor allem so ausgeführt wie in diesem Fangbericht, eine (von mehreren) extreme Art der Angelei ist, mag einem selbst gefallen oder auch nicht.
Das sollte aber allenfalls die Konsequenz haben, das _man selbst_ es ausübt oder eben nicht.
Alle anderen lässt man schlichtweg _ihr Ding_ machen, feddich.

Wer meint, dass dies Munition für Angelgegner ist, sollte beachten, dass sie Gegner des Angelns _in jeder Form_ sind!

Noch eins: auch an meinen Hausgewässern ist Carpcamping absolut in und jede Menge Leutchen regen sich darüber auf, warum auch immer. 
Meine Antwort ist jedes Mal: 
"Ich bin froh über jeden, der sich an dieser Nummer festbeißt. Wenn die Jungs alle mit der gleichen Energie, dem selben Einsatz und Zeitaufwand auf Schleie, Hecht & Co. angeln würden, würden wir Normalos gar nix mehr fangen". 


Übrigens sollte man eine kleine Stichelei, wie von der Honigmurmel, als solche erkennen. War gut ...und hat geklappt! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Alles Ok soweit, Kati.:m

Besonders hierzu:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Alle anderen lässt man schlichtweg _ihr Ding_ machen, feddich.



gehört natürlich auch ganz besonders, dass man nicht die Leute belehrt, die Fische nicht nur als Sportgeräte/Spaßobjekte ansehen, sondern auch als das was sie sind - eine gute Nahrungsquelle.
Gerade daher kommt nämlich immer das größte Geschrei, während (zumindestens) den meisten Allroundern das C&R egal ist bzw. sie es gelegentlich selbst betreiben. 
Dann aber auch ohne große Fotoshootings, Selbstbeweihräucherung und Werbegesülze....
#h


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

kati, ich bin selbst erstaunt, wie gut und schnell so ein kleines Stichelsamenkorn aufgeht....|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> kati, ich bin selbst erstaunt, wie gut und schnell so ein kleines Stichelsamenkorn aufgeht....|rolleyes




Hast halt ein(grünes) Händchen für nahrhaften Boden.......|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann aber auch ohne große Fotoshootings, Selbstbeweihräucherung und Werbegesülze....


Wen juckt's?
Wer so bescheuert ist, aufgrund eines solchen Artikels, nur noch Pillen der Marke X zu kaufen, ist so dämlich, dass er sie gleich selbst rektal einführen sollte.

Mein erster Gedanke bei dem Spruch, _
"Seit über 15 Jahren fische ich ausschließlich mit Ködern von Pelzerbaits...,"_ war:
was hätte der Vogel alles fangen können, wenn er mal was anderes an den Haken gemacht hätte! .


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke bei dem Spruch, _
> "Seit über 15 Jahren fische ich ausschließlich mit Ködern von Pelzerbaits...,"_ war:
> was hätte der Vogel alles fangen können, wenn er mal was anderes an den Haken gemacht hätte! .




Der war juuuuut.


----------



## redlem (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Und was hätt ich erst fangen können war mein Gedanke...

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Raubfisch (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> kati, ich bin selbst erstaunt, wie gut und schnell so ein kleines Stichelsamenkorn aufgeht....|rolleyes



manche brauchen glaube ich echt mal eine sinnvolle beschäftigung, frau, freundin, freunde ein hobby oder sonstwas. Ich meine wieviel langeweile kann man haben ? #d

Nix für ungut aber... ach was solls - weitermachen, irgendwo werde ich hier ja auch unterhalten. :m


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Schön, dass Du Dir meinen Kopf zerbrichst. Dann brauch ich das ja nicht...

Aber Du hast ja selbst bemerkt, dass es mir in erster Linie um die Unterhaltung ging :m

...und vielleicht auch ein klein wenig darum, den aufkommenden Stress mehr in die humorvolle Ecke abzuleiten


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gerade eingefleischte Karpfenangler werden schon darauf achten, dass das Viech eine solche Prozedur gut übersteht; siehe Abhakmatten, Salbe für Verletzungen und was die Jungs nicht alles auffahren.
> Und gerade bei Karpfen ist im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen ein Landurlaub so was von unschädlich. Andal hat hier irgendwo mal das schöne Beispiel gebracht, dass die Klopse viele Jahrhunderte lang per Eselkarren quer durch Europa transportiert wurden ...gehältert in feuchtem Moos.



Belege für Ausdrücke wie "sowas von unschädlich", dass alle Karpfenangler Sälbchen dabei haben (hat der arme Kerl doch Medikamente nötig, nur wegen der Fotosession?). Völlig egal was früher mit Karpfen angestellt wurde, die lebten damals ausschließlich in Zuchtteichen und kamen von denen auf den Karren, noch meine Großmutter schlachtete Zuchtkarpfen zu Weihnachten selbst, nach einer Schwimmtour im Kübel/Badewanne. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Über eines sollten sich meiner Meinung nach alle einig sein:
> ein Fisch empfindet weder Schmerz noch Leid, wenn überhaupt nur Stress. Das Fangen ist unschädlich und keine Tierquälerei.
> Wer hier nun Bedenken hat, sollte seinen Angelschein schnellstens schreddern!



Belege für "empfindet weder Schmerz noch Leid" und "Unschädlich"? Wenn im Karpfenmaul Nerven für den Geschmack liegen, werden die auch bei Hakenpiecksern einen weg bekommen. Was das mit dem Angelschein zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. Um den zu bekommen wurde ich, wie alle anderen, gelehrt, dass man allenfalls untermaßige, geschützte oder Fische in der Schonzeit zurückzusetzen hat, Verstöße werden durchaus geahndet. Das geht Richtung Tierschutzgesetz und kann teuer werden. 

Übrigens gefällt mir das in dem Fall auch nicht: Hier in Hessen ist das Hältern von Fischen durch Angler nur dann erlaubt, wenn sie anschließend auch ins Jenseits befördert werden. Die "Mary" wurde in dem Fall hier angeblich um 3Uhr Nachts gefangen, um 3:45h kam er aus dem Wasser. Das Foto jedoch, sieht alles andere wie eine Nachtaufnahme aus, folglich schwamm die Tonne wohl im Sack, wo er sich bestimmt pudelwohl gefühlt hat. Ist ja schließlich alles nur zu seinem Besten |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> was hätte der Vogel alles fangen können, wenn er mal was anderes an den Haken gemacht hätte! .



Ein Spruch zum über's Bett hängen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php



#h#h#h


----------



## mokki (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Im Moment wird hier jede Woche ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben... Mastkarpfen-Angler, Tote Zander Driller... Ich möchte nicht wissen was für uns alle als Angler möglich wäre, wenn wir unsere Energie und unsere Kräfte bündeln würden anstatt uns gegenseitig anzuprangern und mit Dreck zu bewerfen.....


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



mokki schrieb:


> im moment wird hier jede woche ne neue sau durchs dorf getrieben... Mastkarpfen-angler, tote zander driller... Ich möchte nicht wissen was für uns alle als angler möglich wäre, wenn wir unsere energie und unsere kräfte bündeln würden anstatt uns gegenseitig anzuprangern und mit dreck zu bewerfen.....


 



#6#6#6#6#6

Man hat bis heute nicht begriffen das man immer am eigenen Ast sägt.

Für Gegner ist Angeln generell schlecht,egal ob C&R oder Kochpott.

Das merkt nur keiner,also sägt man lieber weiter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



mokki schrieb:


> Im Moment wird hier jede Woche ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben... Mastkarpfen-Angler, Tote Zander Driller... Ich möchte nicht wissen was für uns alle als Angler möglich wäre, wenn wir unsere Energie und unsere Kräfte bündeln würden anstatt uns gegenseitig anzuprangern und mit Dreck zu bewerfen.....




So isses.|good:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann aber höre, dass Fische die das Maß haben "immer" getötet werden und selbst vor so einem Karpfen nicht halt gemacht wird, dreht sich bei mir der Darm um.
> 
> _Stell dir vor, dass an einem See, Jahrelang Karpfenangler sitzen, die auf diesen Fisch sehnsüchtig warten, aus der gemeinsamen Passion Freundschaften geschlossen werden uns es eine Art Tradition ist, so einem Fabelfisch nachzustellen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja schon viel Geheule und Gejammer wegen eines Fischlein gehört, aber das ist das bisher unerreichte Highlight. |bigeyes

*Die Träume der Angler zerstört, Freundschaften gefährdet, den Fisch nicht nur getötet, nein, sogar zerstört...*

Ich dachte immer, sowas gibt´s nur im Film. Sonst noch Probleme?

Ich bin echt baff, da fällt mir nix mehr ein. Man stelle sich mal vor, hunderte Profistipper sitzen am Fluss und versuchen verzweifelt "Elisabeth - die Killerlaube" zu fangen, ein wahres Monster von geschätzten 23 cm, die sich bisher stets heldenhaft vom Haken schütteln konnte. Und da komme dann ich, fang die Liesel und denke mir, das ist doch ein besonders toller Wallerköder...
Und habe mit dem Abgang einer einzigen Laube die Träume von Generationen unwiederbringlich vernichtet...|rolleyes


----------



## Jagst-Carp (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Servus,...................bin dafür das MARY heiliggesprochen wird 

gr.Jagst-Carp


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

editiert


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

...das ist halt das kapazitative Problem :m:q:q #6
Selbstverständlich aber gebührt Dir neben meiner Hochachtung natürlich auch meine Dankbarkeit!!! #h


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja selbst bemerkt, dass es mir in erster Linie um die Unterhaltung ging :m
> 
> ...und vielleicht auch ein klein wenig darum, den aufkommenden Stress mehr in die humorvolle Ecke abzuleiten



Dann ist es Dir aber gründlich mißlungen ... |rolleyes

Vorallem wenn jemand Sachen wie "Schutz den Laichdorschen" proglamiert sollte er auch bei nicht so ganz ernst gemeinten Sprüchen etwas mehr "Feingefühl" an den Tag legen.

#6


Gruß Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn jemand Sachen wie "Schutz den Laichdorschen" proglamiert sollte er auch bei nicht so ganz ernst gemeinten Sprüchen etwas mehr "Feingefühl" an den Tag legen.




Feingefühl ist was für Weicheier! 
Die Realität ist hart.

Den angebrachten Schutz der Laichdorsche kann man auch nicht mit Schutz für Spaßfische, die nur für Angler besetzt werden, und für die Gewässer absolut unnötig bis schädlich sind, vergleichen!


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hier sollten mal einige die beiden größten Muskeln ihres Körpers entspannen, dann klappt es auch wieder mit dem Verständnis für Ironie. #h#h#h


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> Servus,...................bin dafür das MARY heiliggesprochen wird


Das wäre in der Tat eine Steigerung.

Bisher gab es ja nur rührende Trauerfeiern, z.B. um den englischen Rekord-Krapfen Benson. Der wurde sogar richtig beerdigt, finde das echt hübsche Video auf die Schnelle aber leider nicht.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Genau und wird sie mumifiziert, portioniert und solvente Carphunting-Teams dürfen sich dann um die Reliquien bewerben. Zu jeder Reliquie gibts dann auch noch einen Sack Pelzer Boilies, damit man weiß, wo es herkommt.


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat eine Steigerung.
> 
> Bisher gab es ja nur rührende Trauerfeiern, z.B. um den englischen Rekord-Krapfen Benson. Der wurde sogar richtig beerdigt, finde das echt hübsche Video auf die Schnelle aber leider nicht.



Der hat aber scheinbar die ins Wasser geworfenen Anfütter - Erdnüsse nicht vertragen - ich sag es ja : Sie töten was sie lieben ...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

editiert


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wer hat dem Brocken eigentlich den namen Mary gegeben?

Jetzt haben wir schon einen Karpfenrekord aus Deutschland und dann wird der nach einem der ersten englischen Rekordkarpfen in englisch benannt. Irgendwie einfallslos...|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Marianne hätte besser gepasst.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Feingefühl ist was für Weicheier!
> Die Realität ist hart.



Deshalb habe ich das ganze auch in Anführungszeichen geschrieben .... 

Hätte ich geschrieben was ich gedacht habe ....



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den angebrachten Schutz der Laichdorsche kann man auch nicht mit Schutz für Spaßfische, die nur für Angler besetzt werden, und für die Gewässer absolut unnötig bis schädlich sind, vergleichen!



Findest Du ?

Es ging mir nicht um Mary oder irgendwelche Spaßfische sonst hätte ich mich auch an dieser teilweise recht sinnfreien Diskussion beteiligt,  sondern um das was unser "Ferkelchen" geschrieben hat auch wenn es, wie er schreibt, nicht ganz ernst gemeint war - sprich Abschlachten eines "übergroßen" Karpfens bzw. eigentlich aller Fischarten unter dem "Deckmantel" des Verzehrs. 

Wer einen Karpfen in dieser Größe schon mal wirklich gegessen hat, weiß das schmeckt (aus den meisten Gewässern) nicht wirklich auch wenn er gut zubereitet ist - da muß man schon sehr "tricksen" und beimengen. Ich habe schon einige dieser großen Karpfen gesehen, die nach dem Fang und dem Protest der Mutter/Ehefrau dann in die Tonne gewandert sind. Auf gleiches wird ja bei den Laichdorschen auch richtigerweise hingewiesen die minderwertige Fleischqualität und dass so eine großer Karpfen in einem *geeignetem Gewässer* ebenso wie die Dorsche für entsprechende Nachkommenschaft sorgen kann sollte auch kein so großes Geheimnis sein. 

Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten eine Diskussion zu "entschärfen" ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> dass so eine großer Karpfen in einem *geeignetem Gewässer* ebenso wie die Dorsche für entsprechende Nachkommenschaft sorgen kann



Die Gewässer gfindet man hierzulande ebenso oft wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.
Fast immer steckt Wunschdenken dahinter.


----------



## zandernase (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Marianne hätte besser gepasst.|kopfkrat:m



ich fänd Margot noch besser... Da hätten die Enländer mal was zum grübeln... "Warum nennen die nen Fisch Maggot?"|kopfkrat

Gruß ZN


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ............... und dass so eine großer Karpfen in einem *geeignetem Gewässer* ebenso wie die Dorsche für entsprechende Nachkommenschaft sorgen kann sollte auch kein so großes Geheimnis sein.



Gott bewahre uns davor, dass sich Karpfen in unseren Gewässern nicht nur in den allerseltensten Fällen erfolgreich fortpflanzen.

Hast Du Dir mal Gedanken über die Folgen gemacht, wenn solche Wunschträume wahr werden ?

Wie auch immer ist das das beste Argument, jeden Karpfen zu entnehmen, selbst wenn er danach auf den Müll fliegt.
Hege und Gewässerschuz sollten einen höheren Stellenwert haben als Spassangelei.

Bis zu diesem, hoffentlich nie eintreffenden, Fall, soll jeder machen was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Nun ja, in den teilweise recht unterhaltsamen C&R-Diskussionen habe ich ja schon einige sinnvolle und einige weniger sinnvolle Argumente auf beiden Seiten der Meinungslatte lesen können. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass der Aspekt, man solle einen Fisch releasen, damit andere auch den Spass haben, ihn mal zu fangen, mir dabei völlig neu ist.

Ich lasse mir das jetzt genüßlich auf der Zunge zergehen, genieße mein persönliches Kopfkino und verzichte aus Rücksicht auf einzelne zartbeseelte Personen, die hier mitlesen/-schreiben auf die Veröffentlichung meiner diesbezüglichen Gedanken...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und verzichte aus Rücksicht auf einzelne zartbeseelte Personen, die hier mitlesen/-schreiben auf die Veröffentlichung meiner diesbezüglichen Gedanken...|rolleyes



Das ist ein Fehler. Wer, oder was soll sie denn abhärtem?


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Gewässer gfindet man hierzulande ebenso oft wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.
> Fast immer steckt Wunschdenken dahinter.



Auf diesen Einwand hab ich schon gewartet. Dann hoffe ich, dass jeder Angler genau weiß an welcher Art von Gewässer er sich befindet ... |supergri

Du hast schon recht, das ist aufgrund der Verbreitung solcher Gewässer ein recht dünnes Argument. Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage selbst wenn die Karpfen an solchen Gewässern nur Laich hervorbringen oder wenn dieser über das Kleinfischstadium nicht hinauskommt ob dies nicht auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender (Nahrungs)Beitrag für das Gewässer ist.

Viel wichtiger ist aber was mach ich mit einem 50 Pfund Karpfen, wenn ich mich wirklich entschließe ihn mitzunehmen. Von den "logistischen Problem" der Verarbeitung aufgrund der Größe mal abgesehen schafft er in 8 von 10 Fällen noch nicht mal die "Hürde" Ehefrau/Mutter. Selbst wenn er die genommen hat wandert er dann meist in mehr oder weniger handlichen Portionen in die Gefriertruhe und das "böse Erwachen" kommt dann, wenn einzelne Stücke oft nach längerer Zeit in der Truhe was die Qualität nochmal reduziert, zubereitet werden am besten zu einem schönen Fischessen mit Freunden und man dann erst merkt, dass dieses Fleisch nicht die gleiche "Konsistenz" und vorallem den Geschmack hat, den der 10 Pfünder den man sonst immer macht und dann wandert der Rest spätestens dann in den Müll und der Abend wird mit Hilfe des Pizzadienstes "gerettet . 
Ich habe mal, weil es mich interessiert hat, jemand aus der so verschrienen Gruppe aus dem östlichen Teil Europas gefragt was die mit solchen Fischen machen. Er selber schmeißt die auch wieder rein, aber selbst die absoluten "Hardcorschlächter" würden einen solchen Karpfen nur mit einem anderen gemischt als Fischpflanzl oder Fischsuppe verarbeiten.

Deshalb sollte man sich genau überlegen ob man einen solchen Karpfen oder welche Fischart auch immer in dieser Größe mitnimmt denn soweit ich weiß wird niemand vom Gesetz gezwungen, einen solchen Fisch mitzunehmen, wenn er ihn nicht verwerten kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

50pfd hatte ich noch nicht - 30 schmeckt allerdings gut. Und ging auch in einem Durchgang weg


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, das ist aufgrund der Verbreitung solcher Gewässer ein recht dünnes Argument. Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage selbst wenn die Karpfen an solchen Gewässern nur Laich hervorbringen oder wenn dieser über das Kleinfischstadium nicht hinauskommt ob dies nicht auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender (Nahrungs)Beitrag für das Gewässer ist.



Is nicht dein Ernst?|bigeyes
Nie aber auch niemals bringt der Laich der Karpfen mengenmäßig auch nur ansatzweise einen Ausgleich für die Masse an natürlicher Nahrung die den dort heimischen Fischen zwangsläufig fehlt.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist aber was mach ich mit einem 50 Pfund Karpfen, wenn ich mich wirklich entschließe ihn mitzunehmen.



Kann ich dir sagen!
Entweder essen, verscheknen, kompostieren, an die Hühner verfüttern und so weiter.
Die Möglichkeiten sind grenzenlos. Man muss nur *wollen*!
Hauptsache wieder raus dem Gewässer.

Ich bezeichne Karpfen gern als "Durchgangsfische".
Das sind Fische, die das Gewässer zwar nicht mal ansatzweise braucht aber in einem gewissen Rahmen verkraftet ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Spaßfische für Angler, die gern mal einen großen Fisch fangen wollen.
Das heißt aber auch dass ebenso viele wieder entnommen werden müssen, wie laufend eingesetzt werden, sonst verdrängen sie die dort heimische Arten!

Und nein, Karpfen sind nicht heimisch nur weil sie hier schon lange gezüchtet werden.
Dann wäre auch jedes Zootier und jedes meerschweinchen usw. heimisch.

Als heimisch akzeptiert zu werden setzt voraus, dass sich die Art selbst erhält!


----------



## Zoddl (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Auf diesen Einwand hab ich schon gewartet. Dann hoffe ich, dass jeder Angler genau weiß an welcher Art von Gewässer er sich befindet ... |supergri
> 
> Du hast schon recht, das ist aufgrund der Verbreitung solcher Gewässer ein recht dünnes Argument. Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage selbst wenn die Karpfen an solchen Gewässern nur Laich hervorbringen oder *wenn dieser über das Kleinfischstadium nicht hinauskommt ob dies nicht auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender (Nahrungs)Beitrag für das Gewässer ist.*


Ich habe mal mitbekommen wie ein Gewässer aussieht, in dem Karpfen äusserst erfolgreich abgelaicht haben. 
Nahrungsbeitrag... vergiss es!
An jedem cm Wasserpflanze klebte nen Jungspund von Karpfen, und *jede* Stelle im Fluss war von Karpfen belagert. Da hatte keiner mehr irgendwas was zum Fressen. Im Jahr darauf haben sich die Karpfen dann zusätzlich noch auf Kleinfisch eingeschossen, so dass man nicht mal mehr mit Spinner und Wobblern an den Viechern vorbeikam.#c

Zum Glück ist das in einem Fluss passiert, in dem sich diese Massen an Karpfen verteilen konnten. Würde dies an einem kleineren See passieren, kannste dem 50pfünder beim Abnehemen zusehen. |wavey:


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Einspruch zum Kompost.

Ich habe die letzten wochen mehrfach zu hören gekriegt das das Verwerten auf dem Kompost Strafbar ist und nicht mit dem TSG konform geht.

Ob das nun so ist weiß ich nicht,aber man sagte mir es ist nicht TSG konform.


|wavey:


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Da ergibt sich aber gleich eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Angenommen ein Angler fängt einen wirklich kapitalen Karpfen, sagen wir ruhig von 50 Pfund. Den muss er entnehmen, weil es erstens die gesetzliche Lage so fordert und zweitens hinter ihm bereits körperlich die Menge lauert, die nur darauf wartet, dass er sich gesetzwidrig verhält.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

der war Gut........................


----------



## Jagst-Carp (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Servus, also ich hab schon gehört,das großen und alte Karpfen sehr gute Laichfische sein sollen............ne oder.......schwängert mal ne 70jährige..........
Irgentwo muss doch bei Fischen da auch ein Ende sein.........


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Is nicht dein Ernst?|bigeyes
> Nie aber auch niemals bringt der Laich der Karpfen mengenmäßig auch nur ansatzweise einen Ausgleich für die Masse an natürlicher Nahrung die den dort heimischen Fischen zwangsläufig fehlt.



Wer hat das behauptet |kopfkrat

Die Frage ist, wenn ich einen solchen Karpfen entnehme und dafür "noch nicht ablaichende" Karpfen einsetzte die mindestens die gleiche Menge an Futter den heimischen Fische entziehen wem dann damit gedient ist ...




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen!
> Entweder essen, verscheknen, kompostieren, an die Hühner verfüttern und so weiter.
> Die Möglichkeiten sind grenzenlos. Man muss nur *wollen*!
> Hauptsache wieder raus dem Gewässer. Ich bezeichne Karpfen gern als "Durchgangsfische". Das heißt aber auch dass ebenso viele wieder entnommen werden müssen,  wie laufend eingesetzt werden, sonst verdrängen sie die dort heimische  Arten!



An einem neu angelegten Baggersee verdrängen also die Karpfen die heimischen Fischarten - welche wären das dann genau |rolleyes

Das man in einem bestehenden Gewässer versucht einen "gesunden" ausgeglichenen Bestand zu haben und den nicht mit Karpfen "vollstopft" sehe ich genauso aber das kann man auch durch sinnvollen Besatz erreichen. Die großen Karpfen werden vorallem in kleineren Gewässer ohnehin öfters zu "Winteropfern" sodass ein gezieltes "abschlachten" nicht wirklich nötig ist. Aber es ist halt einfacher 4 kleine Satzkarpfen zu fangen als einen großen vielleicht (zu) schlauen Karpfen. Aber gerade das macht zumindest für mich den Reiz des Angelns aus. 

Generell findes ich es schon mehr als grenzwertig, Fische einer Art ohne Grund aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen um sie auf den Kompost zu werfen um dann wieder mit der selben Fischart zu besetzen ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



gründler schrieb:


> Einspruch zum Kompost.
> 
> Ich habe die letzten wochen mehrfach zu hören gekriegt das das Verwerten auf dem Kompost Strafbar ist und nicht mit dem TSG konform geht.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Entnahme einer Art aus hegerischen Gründen (Eindämmen eines übergroßen Bestandes) vorgeschrieben ist, verstößt kompostieren nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Ansonsten ja, aber dann verstößt schon das angeln darauf gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn ein Richter der Meinung ist, Fische könnten Schmerz, Leid oder Stress empfinden.


Rein von der Logik her, muss man aber gegen solche Spasskarpfen sein, wenn man zugleich den lebenden Köderfisch oder das Wettfischen verteufelt.

Besser wär´s, jeder Angler würde jedem anderen seine Art der Ausübung der Angelfischerei einfach nur gönnen. Zumindest solange, wie es keine gravierenden negativen Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer hat.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ergibt sich aber gleich eine grundsätzliche Frage.
> 
> Angenommen ein Angler fängt einen wirklich kapitalen Karpfen, sagen wir ruhig von 50 Pfund. Den muss er entnehmen, weil es erstens die gesetzliche Lage so fordert und zweitens hinter ihm bereits körperlich die Menge lauert, die nur darauf wartet, dass er sich gesetzwidrig verhält.



Aber genau das muß ich eben nicht wenn ich ihn nicht verwerten kann. Die bisherigen Urteile richteten sich zumindest meines Wissen ausschließlich auf die Art wie zurückgesetzt wurde (Fotosessions usw.) 

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt darf ich den Fisch noch nicht mal töten wenn ich ihn nicht "verwerten" kann. Ob einen Fisch der nicht krank ist oder sonst für ein Gewässer "gefährlich" ist auf dem Kompost zu werfen eine Verwertung im Sinne des Gesetzes ist da habe ich so meine Zweifel. Allerdings wird es das vermutlich nicht zu Verurteilungen kommen es sei den, jemand postet im Internet seinen 50 Pfünder auf dem Misthaufen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Achgott, Peter....jetzt haste soviel geschrieben und kam verwertbares dabei.|kopfkrat



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wenn ich einen solchen Karpfen entnehme und dafür "noch nicht ablaichende" Karpfen einsetzte die mindestens die gleiche Menge an Futter den heimischen Fische entziehen wem dann damit gedient ist ...



Eben und trotzdem wird laufend nachgesetzt und das an fast allen Gewässern.
#t





cyberpeter schrieb:


> An einem neu angelegten Baggersee verdrängen also die Karpfen die heimischen Fischarten - welche wären das dann genau |rolleyes



Es werden sehr selten neue Gewässer angelegt udn deshalb leider immer die vorhandenen mit Karpfen besetzt.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das man in einem bestehenden Gewässer versucht einen "gesunden" ausgeglichenen Bestand zu haben und den nicht mit Karpfen "vollstopft" sehe ich genauso aber das kann man auch durch sinnvollen Besatz erreichen. Die großen Karpfen werden vorallem in kleineren Gewässer ohnehin öfters zu "Winteropfern" sodass ein gezieltes "abschlachten" nicht wirklich nötig ist.



Karpfen sind sehr zäh und deshalb eine der letzten Arten, die in harten Winter übrigbleibt.
Deshalb ist Besatz mit heimischen Arten als bestandsstützende Maßnahme sinnvoller nach einem winterlichen Fischsterben.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Generell findes ich es schon mehr als grenzwertig, Fische einer Art ohne Grund aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen um sie auf den Kompost zu werfen um dann wieder mit der selben Fischart zu besetzen ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Also am besten keine Karpfen mehr besetzen!
Aber weil einige Vereinskollegen auch mal einen "Großen" fangen wollen oder angeblich nix mehr drin ist, wird doch wieder besetzt.|gr:
Und deshalb bleibt nur rein und ebenso viele wieder raus wenn das Gewässer keinen Schaden nehmen soll.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Besser wär´s, jeder Angler würde jedem anderen seine Art der Ausübung der Angelfischerei einfach nur gönnen. Zumindest solange, wie es keine gravierenden negativen Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer hat.


 

Predige ich seit aufkommen des ganzen Mist's (das sind schon paar Jahrzehnte).



Der berühmte Ast auf dem alle Angler sitzen,nur manche verstehen nicht warum wir *alle* auf diesem Ast sitzen.Und Sägen weiter solange bis er durch ist.



Dabei könnte alles so einfach sein:
http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


|wavey:.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Besser wär´s, jeder Angler würde jedem anderen seine Art der Ausübung der Angelfischerei einfach nur gönnen. Zumindest solange, wie es keine gravierenden negativen Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer hat.



Sehe ich ganz genauso.
Mir geht es nicht um die Angelart oder C&R, sondern um den Schutz der heimischen Arten, die durch massiven Karpfenbesatz verdrängt werden.
Mir fallen auch oft auch Fische ins Wasser - allerdings nur heimische die ihre Art weitervermehren können und sollen.
Karpfen entnehme ich grundsätzlich - egal wie groß!


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also am besten keine Karpfen mehr besetzen!
> Aber weil einige Vereinskollegen auch mal einen "Großen" fangen wollen oder angeblich nix mehr drin ist, wird doch wieder besetzt.



Tja so ist es halt in einer Demokratie ...

Nebenbei bemerkt wenn die Entnahme von Karpfen in sinnvollen Bahnen verläuft kann man sich große "Besatzarien" wie Du sie kritisierst auch sparen und das Geld für sinnvollere Maßnahmen wie z.B. für die Gestaltung des Gewässers hernehmen und versuchen soweit möglich für eine natürliche Reproduktion vorallem von heimischen Fischarten zu sorgen oder deren Besatz. 

Da aber immer wieder Leute dabei sind die entweder den Hals bzw. den Kochkopf nicht voll genug bekommen oder den Karpfen am liebsten ausrotten würden weil er nicht in ihr Weltbild passt und entsprechend handeln, sodass man die Fangauswertung nicht wirklich gebrauchen und danach den Besatz planen kann wird es immer wieder so sein dass völlig verfehlte, meist zu große Mengen an Basatzfischen in ein Gewässer eingebracht werden was letztlich auch den von Dir so geschätzen heimischen Fischen schadet bzw. der Verein Geld dafür ausgibt bzw. besser gesagt zum Fenster hinaus wirft, dass Mitglieder Karpfen verfüttern oder gar kompostieren.

Du hast recht, ich habe wirklich zuviel geschrieben aber Du weist ja wie das mit der Hoffnung ist .... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gott bewahre uns davor, dass sich Karpfen in unseren Gewässern nicht nur in den allerseltensten Fällen erfolgreich fortpflanzen.
> 
> Hast Du Dir mal Gedanken über die Folgen gemacht, wenn solche Wunschträume wahr werden ?
> 
> ...


 
Die Frage, in welchem Maße sich Karpfen bereits heute natürlich fortpflanzen, hängt maßgeblich von der Lage und Art der Gewässer ab.

Beispiel hier aus Mittelfranken: Unser Verein hat vergangene Woche einen Aufzuchtweiher abgefischt. Geschützt im Wald gelegen, ca. 1 ha groß, 1m tief. Der Weiher wurde vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal besetzt und wird nie vollständig abgefischt/abgelassen.
Ergebnis: Neben teils stattlichen Exemplaren mehr als 50 K1/K2-Karpfen. Alles natürliche Nachzucht.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber weil einige Vereinskollegen auch mal einen "Großen" fangen wollen oder angeblich nix mehr drin ist, wird doch wieder besetzt.



Andi, Du hast das noch immer nicht begriffen!!!
Ihr müsst doch nur ein 45Pfund Karpfenweibchen kaufen, dem ihr dann einen schönen Namen gebt (Da "Mary" jetzt schon vergeben ist, wäre vielleicht "Kunigunde" oder "Schackeline Schantal" ganz nett.) Der Vereinsbastelkönig schneidet mit 'ner Laubsäge einen Karpfenumriss aus 'ner Spanplatte, malt mit dem Brennpeter den Namen da drauf und hängt dies ins Vereinsheim. In einer feierlichen Zeremonie wird sie dann dem Vereinsgewässer übergeben, der Vorsitzende hält 'ne Rede mit den Schlussworten "wachse und gedeihe" und dann darf sie schwimmen. Jedes Vereinsmitglied, dass sie fängt, kommt mit Foto auf die Spanplatte, und bevor die Spanplatte voll ist, dürfte sie auch die Ewigen Fischgründe erreicht haben.:m ...

Und in vielen Jahren wird sich ein kleiner Junge damit brüsten: "Mein Uropa hat hier Schackeline Schantal gefangen"


----------



## I C Wiener (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel hier aus Mittelfranken: Unser Verein hat vergangene Woche einen Aufzuchtweiher abgefischt.





Ah, wir sind wohl im gleichen Verein (Nordbayern)? #h


----------



## kappldav123 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Andi, Du hast das noch immer nicht begriffen!!!
> Ihr müsst doch nur ein 45Pfund Karpfenweibchen kaufen, dem ihr dann einen schönen Namen gebt (Da "Mary" jetzt schon vergeben ist, wäre vielleicht "Kunigunde" oder "Schackeline Schantal" ganz nett.) Der Vereinsbastelkönig schneidet mit 'ner Laubsäge einen Karpfenumriss aus 'ner Spanplatte, malt mit dem Brennpeter den Namen da drauf und hängt dies ins Vereinsheim. In einer feierlichen Zeremonie wird sie dann dem Vereinsgewässer übergeben, der Vorsitzende hält 'ne Rede mit den Schlussworten "wachse und gedeihe" und dann darf sie schwimmen. Jedes Vereinsmitglied, dass sie fängt, kommt mit Foto auf die Spanplatte, und bevor die Spanplatte voll ist, dürfte sie auch die Ewigen Fischgründe erreicht haben.:m ...
> 
> Und in vielen Jahren wird sich ein kleiner Junge damit brüsten: "Mein Uropa hat hier Schackeline Schantal gefangen"



Der war gut! |supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso.
> Mir geht es nicht um die Angelart oder C&R, sondern um den Schutz der heimischen Arten, die durch massiven Karpfenbesatz verdrängt werden.
> Mir fallen auch oft auch Fische ins Wasser - allerdings nur heimische die ihre Art weitervermehren können und sollen.
> Karpfen entnehme ich grundsätzlich - egal wie groß!


 
Die Betonung sollte doch auf "massiver Karpfenbesatz" liegen. Und der einzige Fisch, den der Karpfen wirklich verdrängt ist die Schleie. Weißfische vermehren sich wie eh und je.

Der Punkt bzgl. Angelei ist doch ein anderer: Angler wollen teils Action (also "kampfstarke", große Fische), andererseits was für den Topf (also schnellwachsende Fische). In dieses Schema passen Karpfen halt wunderbar rein. Dazu kommt, dass er robust und günstig im Einkauf ist.

Ich stelle mal eine Hypothese auf: Würde ein Angelverein in seine Statuten schreiben, zu 90% einheimische Arten zu besetzen (kein Karpfen, kein Waller), könnte er innerhalb kurzes Zeit zusperren. 

Das Ranziehen von Schleien ist schon ein mühsames Geschäft. Wir haben in einem großen Weiher vor 2 Jahren massiv Schleien besetzt (10 Zentner). Davon sind im kommenden Jahr vielleicht die ersten maßig, in 2 Jahren haben sie dann eine vernünftige Größe für den Topf. Dieser Besatz war nur durchsetzbar, weil der Schleienbesatz eh kaum jemanden interessiert und die Leute in diesem Weiher hauptsächlich auf Karpfen fischen und die finanziellen Mittel den teueren Schleienbesatz gut verkraften konnten ohne den Karpfenbesatz negativ zu beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Sorry, Jungs, aber ich muss hier was richtig stellen:

Da ich aus berufenem Munde gerade darüber aufgeklärt worden bin, dass die einzig zulässige Sprache der echten Specimen Carp-Hunter ein eigenständiges Kauderwelsch ist, dass der englischen Sprache sehr nahe steht, sind Namensgebungen wie "Kunigunde" oder "Schantal Schackeline" natürlich nicht zulässig. Ich bitte meinen diesbezüglichen Fehler zu entschuldigen und schlage als Alternative für deutsche Gewässer entsprechende british style carpnames wie "Elizabeth" (mit weichem "th") oder "Camilla" (geht auch für Zahnkarpfen) vor. Auch "Meredith" würde ich noch als geeignet weil genügend würdevoll im Gegensatz zu "Jenny" oder "Cindy" ansehen.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal eine Hypothese auf: Würde ein Angelverein in seine Statuten schreiben, zu 90% einheimische Arten zu besetzen (kein Karpfen, kein Waller), könnte er innerhalb kurzes Zeit zusperren.



Du haßt noch die Regenbogenforelle vergessen ... #6

Aber genau das ist auch der Punkt. Spätestens im Sommer wird bei den Besatzpreisen von Schleie, Hecht & Co. dann nicht mehr viel im Wasser sein und der Neubesatz des Gewässers im nächsten Jahr wird dann vermutlich auch ins Wasser fallen, weil selbst der Fang einer Rekordkarausche die Mitglieder nicht vom kündigen abgehalten hat und nur noch ein paar "Idealisten" im Verein sind, die mit ihren Beiträgen vermutlich noch nicht mal die Pacht bzw. die Fixkosten aufbringen können geschweige denn den Besatz des jetzt jetzt endlich karpfenleeren aber vermutlich auch fast schleien-, hecht oder was auch immer leeren Gewässers.

Aber hauptsache die fremden Fischarten sind alle aus dem Wasser. Der nächste Verein freut sich schon das Gewässer zu übernehmen ....

Solche Projekte kann man starten, wenn man selber einen kleinen Weiher hat aber sobald das von einem Verein mit einer größeren Mitgliederzahl betrieben wird und es das "Hauptgewässer" ist kann man sich solche "Träumerein" sparen.


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Du haßt noch die Regenbogenforelle vergessen ... #6
> 
> Aber genau das ist auch der Punkt. Spätestens im Sommer wird bei den Besatzpreisen von Schleie, Hecht & Co. dann nicht mehr viel im Wasser sein und der Neubesatz des Gewässers im nächsten Jahr wird dann vermutlich auch ins Wasser fallen, weil selbst der Fang einer Rekordkarausche die Mitglieder nicht vom kündigen abgehalten hat und nur noch ein paar "Idealisten" im Verein sind, die mit ihren Beiträgen vermutlich noch nicht mal die Pacht bzw. die Fixkosten aufbringen können geschweige denn den Besatz des jetzt jetzt endlich karpfenleeren aber vermutlich auch fast schleien-, hecht oder was auch immer leeren Gewässers.
> 
> ...


Und das ist ketzt dein Argument *für* den Karpfenteich?
Astrein.
Warum sollte man Ideale haben - die Masse wirds eh zertreten 
#6


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Aber ich muss zugeben, dass der Aspekt, man solle einen Fisch releasen, damit andere auch den Spass haben, ihn mal zu fangen, mir dabei völlig neu ist.
> 
> Ich lasse mir das jetzt genüßlich auf der Zunge zergehen, genieße mein persönliches Kopfkino und verzichte aus Rücksicht auf einzelne zartbeseelte Personen, die hier mitlesen/-schreiben auf die Veröffentlichung meiner diesbezüglichen Gedanken...|rolleyes


 
Du Unwissender! #d
Das kommt ihm wahren Leben doch laufend vor.

Am Morgen nach dem ersten Schäferstündchen 
denkt "Sie" an die große Liebe, Nest bauen, Eier legen, Haare abschneiden & fett werden, mind 50% des Gehalts abgreifen,... großes Glück bis das der Anwalt euch scheidet.
"Er" will eigentlich das alles selbstverständlich auch, enscheidet sich aber dafür, dass das nur ein One Night Stand war, aus purer Rücksicht auf all Anderen, die auch noch mal Spaß haben wollen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und das ist ketzt dein Argument *für* den Karpfenteich?
> Astrein.
> Warum sollte man Ideale haben - die Masse wirds eh zertreten
> #6


 
Ein Ideal ist etwas Anstrebenswertes. Gewässer ohne Karpfen finde ich (und ich bin mir sicher, hier für die absolute Mehrzahl der Angler zu sprechen) überhaupt nicht anstrebenswert.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich meine hier nicht den Massenbesatz, aber es ist völlig ok, auf einer Strecke von 4km Regnitz 100 K2 zu besetzen oder in einem 10 ha-Weiher 500 Stück. 

Die Naturschützer ernennen den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres und wir überlegen, ob Waller und Karpfen unseren Gewässern zugemutet werden können. Schräger geht's nimmer.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Kati, das mit den "zart beseelten Personen" hatte ich doch extra erwähnt!!!!
Gut, dass es nur Carphunter-Speci*men* gibt!!!!


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Natürlich soll der Karpfen besetzt werden. Da wo er hinpasst, wo sein Verhalten zum Gewässertyp gehört. Wenn also in der Aisch bestzt wird, oder einem fränkischen Weiher dann ist das auch kein Problem. Diese Gewässer sind ohnehin trüb-weichgründig, oder von Haus aus als Karpfenweiher angelegt.

Aber wenn Karpfen ums Verrecken überall rein müssen und somit auch noch der letzte originale Hecht-Schleiensee im ein trübe Lacke verwandelt wird, dann geht mir schonn mal der Kragenknopf auf.

Aber wozu aufregen, bevor der durchschnittlich debile Vereins-Michel das kapiert, ist eh schon alles vorbei!


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und das ist ketzt dein Argument *für* den Karpfenteich?
> Astrein.
> Warum sollte man Ideale haben - die Masse wirds eh zertreten
> #6



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich ein reines Karpfengewässer will - also bitte den entsprechenden Beitrag von mir zitieren oder sich vielleicht mal entschuldigen ... |rolleyes

Ideale sind nichts schlechtes - im Gegenteil. Aber erst wenn man erkannt hat, dass die eigenen Ideale nicht unbedingt auch die von anderen sein müssen und dass man um dieses Ideale zu erreichen auch Kompromisse eingehen muß ist man dem wirklichen Ziel ein Stückchen näher ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn Karpfen ums Verrecken überall rein müssen und somit auch noch der letzte originale Hecht-Schleiensee im ein trübe Lacke verwandelt wird, dann geht mir schonn mal der Kragenknopf auf.


 
Unterschreibe ich sofort. #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn Karpfen ums Verrecken überall rein müssen und somit auch noch der letzte originale Hecht-Schleiensee im ein trübe Lacke verwandelt wird, dann geht mir schonn mal der Kragenknopf auf.
> 
> Aber wozu aufregen, bevor der durchschnittlich debile Vereins-Michel das kapiert, ist eh schon alles vorbei!



Genau!
Sowas hat schon Seltenheitswert an dem Großteil der Gewässer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3638764&postcount=160

Aber ich versuche meinen Teil zur Verbesserung beizutragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3656211&postcount=186

Und bald wird es wärmer und dann wird weiter entkarpft!:m


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> Sowas hat schon Seltenheitswert an dem Großteil der Gewässer:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3638764&postcount=160



und wenn mehrere wie Du unterwegs sind wird das auch so bleiben ... #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> und wenn mehrere wie Du unterwegs sind wird das auch so bleiben ... #6



Da gibt es noch tausende, so wie es anderswo auch sein könnte und früher war.#6

Im Übrigen nehme ich immer nur so viele mit wie ich essen will und kann.
Das heißt dass am Ende eines erfolgreichen Angeltages der Setzkescher auch einfach mal umgedreht wird.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du Unwissender! #d
> Das kommt ihm wahren Leben doch laufend vor.
> 
> Am Morgen nach dem ersten Schäferstündchen
> ...



Wieso schreibt der alte Mann hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit dauernd über Sex? Und dann auch noch über so anspruchsvolle Disziplinen wie den One Night Stand|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt der alte Mann hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit dauernd über Sex? Und dann auch noch über so anspruchsvolle Disziplinen wie den One Night Stand|kopfkrat




Der Mensch träumt immer von dem was er nicht hat.:m


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Das ist vermutlich mein innerer Trieb so etwas schriftlich nieder zu legen, bevor Alzheimer & Korsakovsyndrom all die schönen Erinnerungen auslöschen


----------



## Raubfisch (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt der alte Mann hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit dauernd über Sex? Und dann auch noch über so anspruchsvolle Disziplinen wie den One Night Stand|kopfkrat



|good:

|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich mein innerer Trieb so etwas schriftlich nieder zu legen, bevor Alzheimer & Korsakovsyndrom all die schönen Erinnerungen auslöschen



Jaja, der innere Trieb etwas niederzulegen.

Wollen wir hoffen, daß die Klauen der Fleischeslust in Bälde von dem armen Mann ablassen.:q


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, dass man bis jetzt 168 Einträge über so einen "ollen" Karpfen tätigen kann, da ist doch das Liebesleben der Ameisen interessanter ...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

In diesen Klauen stecken hier nur wenige:

Der SEX-Thread => 2 Seiten, 11 Postings, 657 Klicks :g

Trööt über einen fetten, hässlichen Fisch => 17 Seiten, 167 Posts, 5523 Klicks |bigeyes

Irgendwie sollte das einem Angst machen! |scardie:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich mein innerer Trieb so etwas .... nieder zu legen, bevor



....es nicht mehr klappt.:m

Man sagt aber heutzutage flachlegen und nicht nieder legen.#6


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich ein reines Karpfengewässer will - also bitte den entsprechenden Beitrag von mir zitieren oder sich vielleicht mal entschuldigen ... |rolleyes[...]


Sorry, Karpfenteich ist natürlich überspitzt gewesen - Karpfenbesatz trifft es aber.


----------



## redlem (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....es nicht mehr klappt.:m
> 
> Man sagt aber heutzutage flachlegen und nicht nieder legen.#6




Aber bei uns sagt man auch: 
"Do legst di nieder...
...bist nimmer aufstehst!"

Auch wenn bspw. mal einer nen richtig fetten Karpfen fängt!

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry, Karpfenteich ist natürlich überspitzt gewesen - Karpfenbesatz trifft es aber.



Aber was ist an Karpfenbesatz so verwerflich solange er ins Gewässer passt und die Menge angemessen ist ;+


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aber was ist an Karpfenbesatz so verwerflich solange er ins Gewässer passt und die Menge angemessen ist ;+



Nichts - aber das trifft evtl für 0,5% der deutschen Gewässer zu, wenn überhaupt. 
Aber wir driften hier vom Thema ab


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nichts - aber das trifft evtl für 0,5% der deutschen Gewässer zu, wenn überhaupt.
> Aber wir driften hier vom Thema ab



Da bin ich aber froh jemand gefunden zu haben, der alle Gewässer in Deutschland kennt um mit solchen Zahlen um sich zu werfen ...  

In den meisten Gewässern funktioniert die Koexistenz von Karpfen und "einheimischen" Fischen wunderbar auch wenn sie vielleicht deinen Ansprüchen an ein dafür optimales Gewässer nicht genügen, wenn man sich an gewisse Regeln bzw. Besatzmengen hält und nicht Angler unverantwortlich damit umgehen. 

In meinem früheren Verein hatten wir ein solches Gewässer wo sich Karauschen, Schleien, Karpfen, Hecht usw. sehr gut nebeneinander entwickelt haben und aufgrund der sehr verantwortlichen Entnahme dies auch funktioniert hat. Erst als neue Mitglieder aufgenommen wurden die massenweise Fisch entnommen haben weil "es sind ja tausende im Wasser " brach der Bestand zu deren "Verwunderung" innerhalb von zwei Jahren ein und durch die darauf folgenden "Notbesatzmaßnahmen" geriet, weil man die genauen Entnahmemengen nicht kannte, dann alles aus den Fugen und es entbrannte ein "Kampf" unter den Mitgliedern von denen einige leider genauso gestrickt waren wie unser lieber Tinca und entsprechend versuchten, das Gewässer nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen gegen die Mehrheit zu ändern egal mit welchen Mitteln und auch geschickt Stimmung gemacht haben - leider. Das Ergebnis war, dass man ein wirklich schönes ausgewogenes Gewässer zugrunde gerichtet hat was mich dann letztlich auch zum Austritt bewogen hat.

Deshalb reagiere ich sehr allergisch auf solche Leute, weil die es wirklich schaffen ein Gewässer und auch einen Verein ins Chaos zu stürzen.

Aber Du hast recht, das führt zu weit vom Thema weg. 

Was die Aktionen mit Mary um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen, angeht finde ich es zwar nicht verwerflich wenn man einen großen Karpfen fangen will, trotzdem sollte man diesem Fisch dann auch entsprechend behandeln. Ich für meinen Teil habe schon sehr lange keine Fotos mehr gemacht denn die brauche ich nicht um mich an diesen Angeltag zu erinnern und dem Fisch erspare ich damit sehr warscheinlich auch einiges.


Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Stimmt - der Karpfen ist garnicht so schlecht fürs Gewässer. Das wollen uns immer nur die bösen Wissenschaftler einreden!
Man muss nur gaanz vorsichtig besetzen |znaika:
:m


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Besonders die die ein Gewässer noch nicht mal kennen geschweige denn gesehen haben und sich dann zu "Ratschlägen" aufschwingen ... |supergri


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Mod und spendiert den Besatz-Beiträgen ein eigenes Thema!?

Es ist ja auch nichts Verwerfliches zu erkennen, wenn auf Vereinsebene regelrechte Besatz & Entnahme Gewässer für Karpfen betrieben werden. Verglichen mit Put & Take Seen für Salmoniden ist das ja nichts anderes. Der Karpfen ist nun einmal einer der beliebtesten Speisefische Deutschlands. Daher ist auch der Speisekarpfenfang legitim.

Darum ist es auch mehr als gerecht, wenn man das originäre Carphunting vom Küchenfischfang thematisch trennt. Dann gäbe es auch nicht laufend die gegenseitigen Anfeindungen der beiden Fraktionen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> In den meisten Gewässern funktioniert die Koexistenz von Karpfen und "einheimischen" Fischen wunderbar auch wenn sie vielleicht deinen Ansprüchen an ein dafür optimales Gewässer nicht genügen, wenn man sich an gewisse Regeln bzw. Besatzmengen hält und nicht Angler unverantwortlich damit umgehen.



Nur weil man das immer wieder behauptet, wird es nicht wahr.
Es funktioniert dauerhaft in den wenigsten Gewässern, ohne Schaden anzurichten.
Eine Handvoll Karpfen schaden noch nicht aber sie sind nunmal dominanter als die einheimischen Nahrungskonkurrenten und vertreiben diese vom Futter, egal ob natürlich oder Futterplatz des Anglers.




cyberpeter schrieb:


> In meinem früheren Verein hatten wir ein solches Gewässer wo sich Karauschen, Schleien, Karpfen, Hecht usw. sehr gut nebeneinander entwickelt haben und aufgrund der sehr verantwortlichen Entnahme dies auch funktioniert hat. Erst als neue Mitglieder aufgenommen wurden die massenweise Fisch entnommen haben weil "es sind ja tausende im Wasser " brach der Bestand zu deren "Verwunderung" innerhalb von zwei Jahren ein und durch die darauf folgenden "Notbesatzmaßnahmen" geriet, weil man die genauen Entnahmemengen nicht kannte, dann alles aus den Fugen und es entbrannte ein "Kampf" unter den Mitgliedern von denen einige leider genauso gestrickt waren wie unser lieber Tinca und entsprechend versuchten, das Gewässer nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen gegen die Mehrheit zu ändern



Erstmal bin ich an dem Gewässer aus meinem Link, der Einzige der dort Karauschen fängt - weil es ist ja nix drin:q, zweitens produziert dieses Gewässer genügend Fisch, um auch mal einige mitzunehmen und drittens begreift hier gerade der größere Teil der Anglerschaft, dass die Karpfen den Gewässern eben nicht gut tun.
Es wandelt sich langsam zu einer Mehrheit, die Karpfenbesatz ablehnt und doch wieder den ursprünglichen Zustand zurückversetzen will - mal ebgesehen von ein paar Hardcore-Karpfenanglern, die absolut keine anderen Fische wollen.




cyberpeter schrieb:


> Was die Aktionen mit Mary um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen, angeht finde ich es zwar nicht verwerflich wenn man einen großen Karpfen fangen will, trotzdem sollte man diesem Fisch dann auch entsprechend behandeln.



Sehe ich auch so.#6

Raus mit ihm bevor es Überhand nimmt und Platz gemacht für andere Fische - denn der nächste Besatz kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Purist (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> In den meisten Gewässern funktioniert die Koexistenz von Karpfen und "einheimischen" Fischen wunderbar auch wenn sie vielleicht deinen Ansprüchen an ein dafür optimales Gewässer nicht genügen, wenn man sich an gewisse Regeln bzw. Besatzmengen hält und nicht Angler unverantwortlich damit umgehen.



Karpfen ist noch immer nicht gleich Karpfen. Ich glaube gegen Wildkarpfenbesatz hat hoffentlich niemand etwas. Mir sind selber Gewässer bekannt, wo Wildkarpfen vorkommen, aber ein bestimmter Verein vor vielen Jahren massenweise Spiegler  besetzt hat. Einige Zeit waren die in üblicher Küchengröße, maximal 1-5kg. Dank zunehmendem C&R und der modernen "Karpfenjagd" könnt ihr euch denken was mit diesen Besatzfischen inzwischen passiert ist. Die knackten schon vor einigen Jahren die 15kg Marke und Wildkarpfen darf man dort nun vergeblich suchen. In einem Baggersee, kann man das, je nach Größe, akzeptieren sofern es nicht mit gelten Gesetzen kollidiert, aber nicht in einem weitflächigem Gewässernetz, von denen noch Teile völlig natürlichen Ursprungs sind.


----------



## smithie (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Purist schrieb:


> Karpfen ist noch immer nicht gleich Karpfen. Ich glaube gegen Wildkarpfenbesatz hat hoffentlich niemand etwas.


Haben Wildkarpfen andere Fressgewohnheiten oder sind weniger dominant als "normale" Karpfen?

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die beiden Arten in ihrer Wirkung auf ein Gewässer wesentlich unterscheiden.
Wühlen bleibt wühlen.
Verdrängend bleibt verdrängen.


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es funktioniert dauerhaft in den wenigsten Gewässern, ohne Schaden anzurichten.
> Eine Handvoll Karpfen schaden noch nicht aber sie sind nunmal dominanter als die einheimischen Nahrungskonkurrenten und vertreiben diese vom Futter, egal ob natürlich oder Futterplatz des Anglers.



Aber warum funktioniert das nicht?

Es ist nicht leicht einen ausgeglichenen Bestand hinzubekommen, wenn ich ein "altes Gewässer" mit natürlichen Bestand an einheimischen Fischen habe.

Das funktioniert aber nicht, wenn manche sich dann zu  "Abschlachtorgien" egal bei welcher Fischart hinreißen lassen um ihr "Idealbild" durchzusetzen. Die anderen schreien dann ebenfalls wieder und wollen "ihr Recht" und von Gleichgewicht ist dann keine Spur mehr. 

Genau dann kommt es eben dazu dass einzelne Fischarten verschwinden erst Recht wenn dazu auch noch Regenbogenforellen für die Put&Take Fraktion gesetzt werden die dem ganzen Kleinfischbestand schnell den gar ausmachen.

Wenn ich bei einem solchen Mitgliederverhalten auch nur "einheimische" Fische im Wasser habe kannst Du darauf warten dass auch dass schief geht.  Das Problem sind dann aber weniger die "Carphunter" sondern die die regelmäßig ihren "Kochtopfisch" haben wollen und wenn die Fische entsprechend kleiner sind wird dann eben entsprechend mehr entnommen, man hat ja schließlich für die Karte bezahlt, obwohl das Wachstum der einheimischen Fische oder die Kosten für den Besatz nicht mit dem des Karpfens mithalten kann.

Oft (meist) ist es, zumindest meiner Meinung, nicht der böse Karpfen sondern die Anglerschaft selber die dafür verantwortlich sind und besonders an alten Naturgewässer gehört halt nunmal ein etwas größeres Verantwortungsbewußtsein dazu um diese zu bewirtschaften.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> mal ebgesehen von ein paar Hardcore-Karpfenanglern, die absolut keine anderen Fische wollen.



Ich finde ein Gewässer mit vielen verschiedenen Fischarten gerade interessant ...

Aber selbst unsere "Hardcorehunter" sind nicht erpicht darauf, dass Tonnen an Karpfen ins Gewässer kommen schon aus Eigeninteresse. Ihr scheint ja recht komische Exemplare in eurem Verein zu haben.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



> Aber selbst unsere "Hardcorehunter" sind nicht erpicht darauf, dass Tonnen an Karpfen ins Gewässer kommen schon aus Eigeninteresse.


Und genau DAS können und wollen viele nicht verstehen. Überbesetzte puffartige Gewässer ist eben nicht unser Ziel..


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aber selbst unsere "Hardcorehunter" sind nicht erpicht darauf, dass Tonnen an Karpfen ins Gewässer kommen schon aus Eigeninteresse. *Ihr scheint ja recht komische Exemplare in eurem Verein zu haben.*



Darauf kannst einen...äh dich verlassen.:m

Im Sommer angelte einer neben mir(übrigens mit identischen Methoden((jeder 3x Festbleimontage)) und wir kamen ins Gespräch.
Er erzählte von seinen Fotos und blabla und blabla und ich sagte so nebenbei, das ich an seiner Stelle letztens einen schönen hecht gefangen hätte.Er: "Iiieh, sowat fass' ich nicht an. Ich angel nur Karpfen, andere mag ich nicht und müssten auch gar nicht drin sein. Die sollten mehr Karpfen besetzen."
|bigeyes|kopfkrat
Ich:
"Bloß nicht, dann muss ich noch mehr verschenken - weiß bald nicht mehr wohin damit. Hab schon so genug zu tun möglichst viele wieder raus zu kriegen.":m

Danach war ihm dann mehr nach telefonieren als nach quatschen. 
Hat auch nicht mal tschüß gesagt als er ging.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Mönsch Andi , den haste in seinen Grundfesten erschüttert.#6
Mach das mit mir - dann gehste baden , ich sage dann auch tschüß.. |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danach war ihm dann mehr nach telefonieren als nach quatschen.
> Hat auch nicht mal tschüß gesagt als er ging.


 
Andy, Das verstehst du und ich nicht #c, dazu bist du und ich zu Dumm - aber glaube mir - es gibt immer noch dümmere ...|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



> Ich:
> "Bloß nicht, dann muss ich noch mehr verschenken - weiß bald nicht mehr  wohin damit. Hab schon so genug zu tun möglichst viele wieder raus zu  kriegen.":m



Irgendwann kriegst du für sowas mal aufs Maul und kommst mit blauen
Augen nach Hause!
Frag mal den Veit der hat auch schon mal von sonem Carphunter gekriegt,als ihm ein Waller beim Drill durch dessen Schnüre ging.
Die behandeln ihre Fische als ob es der beste Freund ist,bringen ihnen ne Matratze mit ans Wasser und ins Familienalbum kommen sie auch!

Jürgen


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ja ken ich auch zur Genüge.

Interessanterweise sind aber andere Fische bei vielen dann eben gar nichts wert.
Ich denk da an den Karpfenspezialisten hier in der Gegend, dicke Abhakmatte, Desinfektionsmittel (wovon ich im übrigen soviel halte wie von einem Kropf) etc. aber wehe es beisst bei seiner sporadischen Raubfischangelei im Herbst/Winter ein Zander, der hat schneller ein Messer stecken als du "Schonmaß einhalten" sagen kannst.

Oder wenns dann mit uralten 20er Schnüren mal zum Zeitverteib auf Weißfisch und Forelle geht, wenn da dann 5 abreißen, ach, egal sind ja keine Karpfen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran weil keine Firma Desinfektionsmittel für Forellen anbietet und kein Konzern Werbung fürs schonende behandlen von Weißfischen macht, oder sowas zumindest noch nicht gesehen wurde.
Da könnt ich raus wo kein Loch ist und kotzen bis sich der Magen umstülpt.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Gewässer mit vielen verschiedenen Fischarten gerade interessant ...
> 
> Aber selbst unsere "Hardcorehunter" sind nicht erpicht darauf, dass Tonnen an Karpfen ins Gewässer kommen schon aus Eigeninteresse. Ihr scheint ja recht komische Exemplare in eurem Verein zu haben.
> 
> ...




Die Zeilen könnten mal ganz dick unterstrichen werden!#6


Die Grundproblematik ist doch die, das ein großer Anteil an Anglern in einem Verein:

-nicht die zeit hat ausgiebig zu fischen
-technisch nicht auf dem allerneuesten Stand ist
-nicht die optimale Vorgehensweise fürs Gewässer kennt

usw.... man könnte das jetzt noch weiter führen, Fakt ist aber alle diese Leute möchten etwas fangen, am besten direkt am Parkplatz und innerhalb von 1Std.

Der Verein ist in vielen Fällen finanziell auf diese Leute angewiesen und möchte es ihnen im Gegenzug "recht" machen.



Was machen wir jetzt? Wer hat Recht?

Ich weiß es jedenfalls nicht so genau wie einige mit ihrer "Radikal-Meinung" zu dem Thema hier#c.

lg


----------



## Raubfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Irgendwann kriegst du für sowas mal aufs Maul und kommst mit blauen
> Augen nach Hause!
> Frag mal den Veit der hat auch schon mal von sonem Carphunter gekriegt,als ihm ein Waller beim Drill durch dessen Schnüre ging.
> Die behandeln ihre Fische als ob es der beste Freund ist,bringen ihnen ne Matratze mit ans Wasser und ins Familienalbum kommen sie auch!
> ...



das wäre ja mal was, was wäre ich am feiern :q


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Rein theoretisch wäre eine Trennung der beiden Gruppen ein Ansatz. Die meisten Vereine verfügen ja über mehr als nur einen Teich. Also einen Put & Take für die einen und einen für die Hunter...

Möglich wäre es, aber man müsste wollen und machen!


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Zumindest bei uns sind die Verhältnisse so pi mal Daumen 90/10, daher ist es auch bei mehreren Gewässern schwierig.
Wobei ich da auch eine gute Einnahmequelle durch Tageskarten und zusätzliche Futterspenden sehe.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch wäre eine Trennung der beiden Gruppen ein Ansatz. Die meisten Vereine verfügen ja über mehr als nur einen Teich. Also einen Put & Take für die einen und einen für die Hunter...
> 
> Möglich wäre es, aber man müsste wollen und machen!




Das ist z.B. ein Ansatz. Bei Vereinen, die über viele Gewässer und auch größere verfügen geschieht dies schon automatisch, da einfach nicht in alle Gewässer so viel besetzt werden kann, wie Mittel zur Verfügung stehen. Dann werden immer bestimmte Gewässer mit "Fangfisch" (Forelle, Satzkarpf...) besetzt und andere ein wenig der Natur überlassen (Hecht, Schleie, Barsch...).

Problematisch wird es bei Vereinen mit z.B. 2 Gewässern je 5 Hektar. Da ist eine "vernünftige" Lösung kaum mehr möglich.


Bei uns im Verein steht zum Glück mehr als ausreichend Wasserfläche zur Verfügung um allen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mach das mit mir - dann gehste baden , ich sage dann auch tschüß.. |wavey:





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Irgendwann kriegst du für sowas mal aufs Maul und kommst mit blauen
> Augen nach Hause!
> 
> Jürgen





Danke für dein Mitgefühl, Jürgen - aber es haben schon Großmäuler langen Hafer geschmeckt !:g

Und @Gunnar
|muahah:

Baden geh' ich nur freiwillig.:m


----------



## Knispel (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke für dein Mitgefühl, Jürgen - aber es haben schon Großmäuler langen Hafer geschmeckt !:g


 
Mensch Andy, 
ich wuste nicht, dass du auch gewaltätig werden kannst. Warst mir immer als sehr sympatisch schreibenden Menschen in Erinnerung. #h


----------



## Raubfisch (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Da ist aber wer stark selbst von sich selbst überzeugt  
naja, welch überraschung


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



smithie schrieb:


> Haben Wildkarpfen andere Fressgewohnheiten oder sind weniger dominant als "normale" Karpfen?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die beiden Arten in ihrer Wirkung auf ein Gewässer wesentlich unterscheiden.
> Wühlen bleibt wühlen.
> Verdrängend bleibt verdrängen.



Abgesehen davon, dass echte Wildkarpfen so gut wie ausgestorben sind und Besatzmaterial kaum zu bekommen ist ( was wir als Wildkarpfen bezeichnen, sind schlankgezüchtete Schuppenkarpfen) wäre der Wildkarpfen ein Fisch der Fließgewässer und gehört nicht in stehende Gewässer. 

Aber ich glaube, das ist auch nicht das Thema.

Im Grunde sind solche Diskussionen um "Rekordfische" nur deshalb auf Karpfen fixiert, weil keine andere Fischart diesen Rummel überleben würde.

Bei Stören ist es ja auch schon im Kommen, und wären Hechte oder Zander so unempfindlich und leicht zu mästen, gäbe es dabei genau den gleichen Rummel.

Es ist also weder die Fischart, noch eine Frage der "Moral" der Angler, sondern schlicht eine Folge der Möglichkeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mensch Andy,
> ich wuste nicht, dass du auch gewaltätig werden kannst. Warst mir immer als sehr sympatisch schreibenden Menschen in Erinnerung. #h



Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, Rainer.#h
Aber das Leben ist ein harter Lehrmeister und ich bin und war  lernfähig. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und jetzt nach Gunnars Abdrift in die Welt der Gewalt, wieder zurück zum Angeln und zu adipösen Karpfen, bitte!
:m


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Moin Andi,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und jetzt nach Gunnars Abdrift in die Welt der Gewalt, wieder zurück zum Angeln und zu adipösen Karpfen, bitte!
> :m


Du solltest es wissen wie ich das dir gegenüber gemeint habe#c

Da aber die anderen das nicht wissen können - ok, mein Fehler = Sorry


----------



## Purist (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei Stören ist es ja auch schon im Kommen, und wären Hechte oder Zander so unempfindlich und leicht zu mästen, gäbe es dabei genau den gleichen Rummel.
> 
> Es ist also weder die Fischart, noch eine Frage der "Moral" der Angler, sondern schlicht eine Folge der Möglichkeit.



Aale kannst du anfüttern und ebenso mästen wie Karpfen, Hechte vermutlich nur in Einzelhaltung, Zander.. keine Ahnung, vermutlich wird's da mit dem optimalen Gewässer schwierig. Bei Welsen funktioniert's, bei Weißfischen generell gewiss ebenso. So könnte auch die gefangene Monsterrekordkarausche ein Gartenteichmastopfer sein. |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Projekte wie: Du fischt hier,und die anderen fischen da,erinnern mich immer an eine böse Zeit.


Reicht noch nicht das wir genug Verbote bekommen,da Versklaven wir uns auch noch untereinander.

Aber wir müssen ja zusammenhalten und mit einer Stimme sprechen......|kopfkrat 


Der schlimmste feind der Angler ist der Angler selbst. 
|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da aber die anderen das nicht wissen können - ok, mein Fehler = Sorry



War schon irgendwie missverständlich, Gunnar.#t

Liegt bestimmt daran, dass du ein rhetorisches Feingefühl hast wie 'n Hauklotz.|kopfkrat




|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Eine Trennung von Gewässern lehne ich auch ab.
Was nicht heissen sollte, dass ein Verein auch mal sagt, in 2 von unseren 6 toten Armen kommen die nicht rein, sondern da setzen wir auf Schleie, Karausche & Co.

Ja, Karpfen gehören in unsere Gewässer eigentlich nicht rein.
Ja, sie schaden dem Gewässer, bzw. einem gesunden Mischbestand.
Aber was an unseren Gewässern ist schon gesund?

Zumindest in meiner Region sind Seen Nutzgewässer! Kanäle sowieso und Fließgewässer meist auch.
Für Angler, für Badende, Wassersportler, Spaziergänger, Gastro-Gäste,...
Ebenso wie der Wald daneben, das Feld, die Wiese auch Nutzflächen sind und nicht Natur pur.

Ich freue mich über den 6Pfünder wie auch über den großen Fetten. Über Rotauge und Hecht ebenso wie mal über 'ne ReFo. 
Solange Bewirtschafter auf einen halbwegs passenden Mix setzen und Gewässer nicht zum Puff verkommen lassen, ist für mich die Angelwelt in Ordnung.


PS & OT: Tinca, solltest du doch mal für deine große Klappe von einigen Carpcampers die Naht kriegen, stell vorher 'ne Videokamera auf!
Nich für die Bullerei, sondern weil ich das sehen will! :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Kein Problem Kati.#6:m

Dem Rest deiner Ausführungen schließe ich mich an wenn das Verhältnis der 6 imaginären Gewässer auf 4:2 für die Natürlichkeit wird.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War schon irgendwie missverständlich, Gunnar.#t
> 
> Liegt bestimmt daran, dass *du ein rhetorisches Feingefühl hast wie 'n Hauklotz.*|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Und DAS aus deiner Feder.
Ich überleg derweil ob ich beleidigt bin oder das als Kompliment auffasse|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Dann grübel mal noch ein bissl.#h|supergri


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



gründler schrieb:


> Projekte wie: Du fischt hier,und die anderen fischen da,erinnern mich immer an eine böse Zeit.
> 
> 
> Reicht noch nicht das wir genug Verbote bekommen,da Versklaven wir uns auch noch untereinander.
> ...



Ich bin zwar schon für das Prinzip mehrere Gewässer für verschiedene "Anglertypen", meinte das aber eher im Sinne von jeder darf überall hin, nur die Besatzstrukturen sind auf die Bedürfnisse der verschiedenen "Anglertypen" (z.B. Kochtopfkarpfenangler/Carpcamper/Karpfengegner/...) abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



gründler schrieb:


> Projekte wie: Du fischt hier,und die anderen fischen da,erinnern mich immer an eine böse Zeit.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine Trennung von Gewässern lehne ich auch ab.



Diese Einwände verstehe ich nicht. Bei den Forellen funktioniert das doch seit Jahren bestens. Für die einen der Puff und für die anderen die stille Au. Daran nimmt ja auch keiner Anstoß und beide Fraktionen sind glücklich.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wenn ich "Trennung" richtig verstanden habe, war gemeint:
du hast 3 Seen, in einen kommen die Küchenkarpfen, an einem dürfen die Hunters die Rekorde jagen, und in einem ist Krapfenverbot. 
Ich mag aber die bunte Vielfalt lieber und glaube, von ökologisch gesunden Fischbeständen dürfen wir an überangelen Vereinsseen sowieso nicht sprechen.


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Der Forellenpuff ist freiwillig.

Aber im Verein ne einteilung kommt doch sehr nahe an Diktatur.

Wir sollten mal aufhören gewisse gruppen abzustellen,weil diese gruppen gibt es bei Welsanglern bei Zanderjägern bei Stippern bei Carper...usw.

Sollen die in Zukunft alle nur noch jeder für sich.
Obwohl hier immer geschrien wird wir müssen zusammenhalten und zusammen arbeiten.

Ist doch kein Wunder das wir uns mehr und mehr in Abseits schiessen wenn wir uns gegenseitig "fertig" machen.

Ich habe nix gegen andere Angelarten,ich habe nix gegen C&R gegen Setzis...usw.und das als Aufseher.

Merkt hier keiner das wir alle auf einem Ast sitzen,und jeder der daran sägt gefährdet sich mit.

Reichen die ganzen neuen trööts um Verbote nicht,ist es nicht an der Zeit endlich mal einzusehen das wir alle das gleiche tun,und erst nach der Landuing trennt sich die Spreu ein kleinen wenig.

Aber ich und andere schreiben das jetzt seit 30 Jahren = Hoffnungslos.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Na dann wäre es zumindest auf der Basis der Freiwilligkeit einen Versuch wert.

Wenn die Wahl besteht, dass man an einem Weiher problemlos seine Satzer fangen kann und an dem anderen Weiher die Chance besteht einen der Großkarpfen zu fangen, wenn man die nötige Ausdauer und das Know How mitbringt, dann wird sich die Trennung ganz von alleine einstellen. Der Entnehmer tut es sich bestimmt nicht an, pro Dickfisch zig Stunden anzusitzen und einem Hunter wirds auch keinen Spass machen, seine teuren Boilies an Sechspfünder zu verfüttern.

Und wenn es dann noch enen dritten Weiher gibt, wo man die Natur sich selber überlässt, oder nur minimalst eingreift, dann haben auch die Exoten unter den Fischen und Fischer ihr Refugium.

Das könnte schon klappen!


----------



## Syntac (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Forellenpuff ist freiwillig.
> 
> Aber im Verein ne einteilung kommt doch sehr nahe an Diktatur.
> 
> ...



100% agree... Aber solange wir hier solche tollen Hechte im Schleienteich haben... oder umgekehrt...  #c


----------



## widerhaken (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



drilling22 schrieb:


> der guten "mary" schadts aber nicht was man von dietmars zander ja nicht umbedingt sagen kann




was ein sinnfreier post  #q#q#q wem schadet es wohl eher nen haken im winkel zu haben ??? nem toten zander oder nem lebendigen 40 kilo karpfen ? |kopfkrat 

selten so gelacht :vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



widerhaken schrieb:


> was ein sinnfreier post  #q#q#q wem schadet es wohl eher nen haken im winkel zu haben ??? nem toten zander oder nem lebendigen 40 kilo karpfen ? |kopfkrat
> 
> selten so gelacht :vik:



Auch ein irgendwie sinnfreier Post, der Zander ist ja wohl nicht tot auf die Welt gekommen. So wie der Zander aussah, ist er wohl aufgrund mangelden Druckausgleich (hervorgequollene Augen) ums Leben gekommen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bestätigt nur meine Thesen, dass Fische absolut schmerzgefühlfrei und Karpfen strunzdoof sind.
> 
> Wäre der nur ein wenig "schlauer" würde er entweder gar nicht beißen  oder aber sich ganz schnell und widerstandslos einkurbeln lassen. :m



Dem ist eigendlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Bei Fischen gehts nur um fressen, vermehren oder gefressen werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



gründler schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du vollkommen recht!#6

Und das nur weil einige Wenige nicht begreifen, dass ihr egoistisches Mastkarpfenprozedere die Gewässer in ihrer Artenvielfalt gefährdet/beeinträchtigt.
Und nicht nur das.
Auch das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit leidet massiv darunter.

Man kann nichtangelnden Menschen nur schwerlich erklären, warum Fische als Spaßobjekte ins Wasser gesetzt, dann gemästet, gefangen, wieder zurückgesetzt, weiter gemästet, gefangen, wieder.....
Kein Wunder dass die spendensammelnde Schützermafia da leichtes Spiel hat.

Man darf nicht nur daran denken, möglichst immer den Größten zu haben, sondern daran dass man auch in einigen jahren noch angeln will!

Aber so sind sie die Mastkarpfen im Schleienteich.
Sie kamen - gepusht durch Werbung - und wollten möglichst aus jedem See ein Angler-Disneyland machen um ihrer Rekordjagd zu frönen.
Dabei vollkommen ignorierend, was sie dem Angeln als solches und seiner Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung antun!

#h


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Es sind immer nur einige wenige die der Masse mit ihren " Heldenfotos - Taten und Berichten " den Schaden zufügen und das nicht einsehen wollen. Das schlimmst - ich gehörte auch einmal dazu .... geb ich offen und ehrlich zu. Einfach den Mund halten und nicht den "Supermaxe" öffenlich raushängen lassen, ist doch ganz einfach, denn klappt das auch wieder mit den Leuten vom Verein, den man nicht nennen darf.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Moin moin,


> Es sind immer *nur einige wenige* die der Masse mit ihren " Heldenfotos - Taten und Berichten " den Schaden zufügen und das nicht einsehen wollen.


 
Mein subjektives Empfinden:
Ich habe eher das Gefühl das es immer mehr werden. Wenn ich so diverse Foren und Netzwerke durchleuchte - da ist nicht viel mit "nur einige wenige". Die bedenklichen und ruhigeren Angler in dieser Scene sehe ich da eher in der Minderheit.


----------



## Purist (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mein subjektives Empfinden:
> Ich habe eher das Gefühl das es immer mehr werden.



Entspricht auch meinem Eindruck, der abgeschlagene 3kg Karpfen wird nämlich lieber nicht gezeigt, könnte ja Spott nach sich ziehen. 
Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass es immer mehr Leute gibt, welche durch bestimmte "Szenefotos" überhaupt erst zum Angeln kommen. Die haben keinen älteren Herren an der Seite gehabt, der ihnen in frühen Jugendtagen das Angeln lehrte, oder sich durch breite Fachliteratur gelesen, um ihre Zielrichtung bei dem Hobby zu finden. 
Die haben irgendwo, sei es im Betrieb, Internet oder im Zeitschriftenladen, Grinsegesichter mit (lebenden) Monsterkarpfen gesehen, und meinen, dass das Angeln so aussehen müsse. Einen Karpfen in Gebieten mit vielen Brassen und Rotaugen mit Pose überlisten? Viel zu umständlich. 
Ähnliches gilt für einige Raubfischspezis. Da wird nicht mit den Grundlagen angefangen zu fischen, mit Tauwurm auf Barschjagd gegangen, mit Köderfischen auf Hecht und Zander gewartet, da müssen erst einmal die Plastikdosen mit Gummis gefüllt werden. 

Eines kann ich dabei verstehen: Es ist einfacher und die Mißerfolge am Anfang sind geringer, wenn man ausschließlich nachmachen muss, wie "Profis" das so machen. Aber geht da nicht irgendwie auch der Spass am Hobby flöten, wenn man mit der Geldbörse seinen Erfolg erkauft, frei nach dem Motto: Viele Boilies, über einen längeren Zeitraum = Rekordkarpfen?


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich habe lange überlegt und mitgelesen, ich finde die Diskussion einfach nur traurig und dekadent.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Marynur noch Spielobjekt und Werbeträger ist, traurig genug, nein, wir verurteilen uns gegenseitig und das öffentlich ....
Ob es bloße Information oder Initialzündung für eine solche Diskussion sein sollte, dass kann nur der TS beantworten.
Jedoch ob und warum es zu solchen "Leistungsbeweisen" in Form von "Szenefotos" kommen muß, dass kann sich fast jeder selbst beantworten.
@Prof. Tinca. letztendlich sind wir Angler diejenigen, die Schleiengewässer zu Karpfentümpeln verkommen lassen, kaum ist ein Gewässer in Vereinsbesitz, schon wird besetzt und das mehr als erforderlich, Hauptsache, die Vereinsmitglieder angeln viele Fische im Gegenwert der Angelkarte 
Die Gewässergüte wird sehr häufig mit der Masse und Qualität des Besatzes bewertet.
Im Übrigen, die sogenannte Raubfischszene ist da auch nicht besser, erreicht aber damit mehr Angler,da auch hier in den letzten Jahren Trends deutlich entwickelt wurden und werden, die Werbemaschine läuft und läuft und läuft ..
@Purist , ja das ist auch mein Eindruck, dass viele junge Angler keinen alten Herren an Ihrer Seite haben oder hatten , das Leistungsprinzip greift eben überall in der Gesellschafft und es ist eben uncoool . Plötzen zu stippen oder mit dem Wurm auf Barsch zu gehen
Welche Auswirkungen das hat, kann man an manchen Gewässern beobachten, wo jedes WE Heerscharen von " Huntern" einfallen und verbrannte Erde hinterlassen.
Ich habe vor zwei jahren im zeitigen Frühjahr an enem französischem PayLake ( das erste und das letzte Mal) gesessen, die ersten beiden Tage lief es eigentlich super und dann fielen ca. 10 selbsternannte Hunter ein, fütterten bei einer Wassertemperatur von weniger als 10° Kiloweise Boilies und bauten dann den teuersten tackle auf und .... sie konnten schlicht und ergreifend nicht mal damit umgehen ... da hat der Tackle-Dealer ganze Arbeit geleistet, da standen mehrer 1000 € bestes DAIWA-Gerät und Zubehör, aber die Jungs waren einfach mal überfordert. Als dann noch der langersehnte Biß kam war niemand da, der ihn verwerten konnte, da alle auf einer Stelle beim Grillen hockten und den Bis nicht mal wahrnahmen, traurig ....
Wenn man dann die vielen Trööts zu Angeltechniken und Ausrüstungen liest, fragt man sich eigentlich, was machen die da eigentlich, was sind das für Fragen,wollen auf Großfisch gehen und beherrschen nicht mal das 1x1 des Angelns. Das allwissende Internet wird das schon richten, TackleDealer sind eh nur Abzocker und in einen Verein, da passiert mit den Jugen eh schon nix .... stimmt !!!
Und noch eins, es wird viel intepretiert, was die nichtangelnde oder nicht angelinteressierte Bevölkerung an Meinungen über das Angeln und C&R hat, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Für eine freundliche Frage bekommt der Fragende eine freundliche Antwort, für einen aufgeräumten Angelplatz ohne Bierdosen wird Respekt gezollt und für einen releasten Fisch , den ich beim besten Willen nicht verwerten konnte und wollte, gab es Beifall ... ja auch das gibt es.:m
Neid und blöde oder keine Antworten habe ich bis jetzt nur von Anglern bekommen.
Wir sollten mal in uns gehen und überlegen, ob wir nicht selbst am Ast sägen, auf dem wir sitzen.
Nur mal so eingeworfen, es gibt wesentlich weniger Jäger als Angler in Deutschland, die haben es geschafft, eine Lobby zu schaffen .......;+
Dennoch, allen Angelkollegen einen schönen 2. Advent
Tight Lines #h


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich muss mich mal langsam auf die Seite der gebashten Carphunter stellen, obwohl ich selbst gar keiner bin und stelle die Frage: was ist daran falsch?

Wenn ich in unsere Jugendgruppe schaue, so schätze ich, dass 60-70% in die Richtung spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln gehen.
Das ist ihre freie Entscheidung und ihr gutes Recht! |znaika:

Man mag zwar hinterfragen, warum das so ist (tue ich auch, finde diese Angelei selbst totenlangweilig), aber es ist _anmaßend_ dies zu kritisieren, nur weil man selbst einen anderen Weg gegangen ist.
Und niemand ist ein 'besserer' oder 'wahrer-er' Angler, nur weil er mit graziler englischer Wagglerrute lieber auf Rotaugen angelt.

Das hat langsam etwas von Opa's Vortrag samt Sprung in der Platte, dass 'die Jugend von heute völlig falsch läuft' und 'früher doch sowieso alles besser war'. #d

Mir ist es schon aus Egoismus sehr recht. Je mehr Zelte am Wasser stehen, je mehr Jungs damit beschäftigt sind, per Schlauchboot & Echo ein  paar Pillen irgendwo abzulegen, umso weniger Konkurrenz beim Schleie & Co-Angeln.


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ist es schon aus Egoismus sehr recht. Je mehr Zelte am Wasser stehen, je mehr Jungs damit beschäftigt sind, per Schlauchboot & Echo ein paar Pillen irgendwo abzulegen, umso weniger Konkurrenz beim Schleie & Co-Angeln.


 
Moin

Also hier im Norden stehen immer mehr Zelte von Wallerhuntern sowie Zanderhuntern auch Aalhunter bauen sich da Zelte auf...und selbst am Forellensee seh ich sie stehen wenn ich vorbei fahre.

Also der Tackelwahn hat längst alle schichten des Angelns erreicht,auch die besitzer dieser Zelte sind nicht gerade immer die jüngsten,der durchschnitt liegt so bei 30-50Jahre alt.

Und das tackel dieser Herren ist alles andere als Glasfaser und
Aalglocke.

Es sind nicht nur die Carphunter oder Stipper diese bösen bösen Menschen,es sind alle mit drin in der Fahrradkette Angeln.

Und auch Waller fressen Boilies,selbst Hechte wurden schon auf Boilies gefangen,und dann gibt es Videos da legt man twister und gummis auf grund ab,und fängt Carps und Schleien.

Es gibt hier keinen Angler der nicht mit im Glashaus sitzt.

Aber so langsam verstehen es mehr und mehr,was mir die vielen gespräche am Wasser zeigen.Hier im Netz wird viel gekocht,draussen am Wasser aber wesentlich kühler gefuttert. 



#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal langsam auf die Seite der gebashten Carphunter stellen, obwohl ich selbst gar keiner bin und stelle die Frage: was ist daran falsch?
> 
> Wenn ich in unsere Jugendgruppe schaue, so schätze ich, dass 60-70% in die Richtung spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln gehen.
> Das ist ihre freie Entscheidung und ihr gutes Recht! |znaika:
> ...




Anscheinend ist nicht verständlich geworden um was es mir ging.
Auch ich angel gelegentlich auf so langweilige Art und Weise Karpfen(u.a.).
Nicht die Methode, nicht der Elan und nicht die Spezialisierung auf eine Fischart hab ich kritisiert, sondern die Begleiterscheinungen und seine Folgen für alle Angler!

Den Wettlauf um ein paar Gramm, um sich selbst als besseren Angler darzustellen!

Ein guter Angler ist jemand, der öfter gute Fische fängt als andere und nicht der der den größten (selbst gemästet?) hat, der dann zufällig bei ihm biss!
Es geht doch beim Angeln nicht darum, möglichst den fettesten Fisch heran zu mästen und sich dann damit beweihräuchern zu lassen!

Dann die abwegigen Argumentationen zum Schutz der heiligen Kühe, von wegen Laichfische usw..
Karpfen sind Spaßfische für Angler, genauso wie Satzforellen und nichts anderes.
Beide Arten verkraftet ein Gewässer nur in gewissen Maßen und je eher wieder raus sind umso besser - bis zum nächsten Besatz.

Das kann man auch den zahlreinen außenstehen nichtangelnden Beobachtern noch plausibel erklären wenn man sich - wie hoffentlich alle Angler - auch als Hüter der Gewässer sieht.

Man kann auch den Kritikern noch gut erklären, dass man ungeeignete aber dort wenigstens heimische Fische (zu groß, zu klein) zurücksetzt.
Ganz schwierig aber ist es ihnen zu erklären warum man denn die Fische nur zur Befriedigung des eigenen Egos angelt.

Wenn man doch wenigsten auf Foto- und Wiegeorgien verzichten würde und damit das alles auch noch in Zeitschriften und online zu verbeiten!!!

Ach neee....|kopfkrat......dafür macht man das ja alles.

Damit liefert man den Gegnern des Angelns die Munition für ihre Breitseiten und auf wen fällt es zurück?
Auf alle Angler!

Mal rein hypothetisch...... 
Wenn die Gewässer wieder natürlicher werden würden und durch die rigorose Entnahme von Spaßfischen, wie Forellen und Karpfen, keine beangelnswerten Bestände dieser Arten - abgesehen von wenigen Fischen die ja immer verbleiben - würde die Zahl der Ego-Angler mit Sicherheit sinken.
Man kann sich mit den kleinwüchsigeren Arten eben nicht so gut produzieren.

Man sollte dringen mal darüber nachdenken eventuelle Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für diese Arten zu streichen um zu gewährleisten, dass möglichst viele auch wieder entnommen werden!

Das alles gilt natürlich nur für diese Art Spaßfische, die die Gewässer nicht brauchen, sondern einige Angler, denn Fische, die ohnehin in den Gewässern heimisch sind, kann man auch bedenkenlos wieder zurücksetzen wenn sie nicht gerade verwertet werden sollen.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wir mit dem gleichen Elan und Engagement wie jeder seine persönliche Angelmethode verteidigt, gemeinsam für naturnahe Gewässer und Fischbestände einstehen. 

Gegen Spezialisierung auf eine Fischart ist überhaupt nix einzuwenden, im Gegenteil.

Sobald es aber daran geht, die Gewässer über den Besatz an seine Spezialisierung anpassen zu wollen, geht nicht nur die Wertigkeit der Fänge verloren, sondern auch die Zukunft artenreicher Gewässer.


----------



## rainerle (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Dere,

@Andi aka Tinca
Du hättest Dich mit Deinem letzten Post mal besser an Dein eigenes Credo in Deiner Signatur gehalten, dass da heisst: Moralapostel nein Danke!

@Ralle
Ich bin jetzt über Jahre in 2 Vereinen und kenne einige andere Vereine in meiner Umgebung. Da sind weder "CarpHunters" in der Vorstandschaft noch haben sie was mit dem Besatz zu tun - weshalb dann auf die Karpfenangler einhacken? Die wenigsten wünschen sich noch mehr Satzler in den Gewässern und die wenigsten 'Hunter' haben Einfluss auf die Besatzpolitik.

Vorschlag an Euch beide:
pachtet Euch ein Gewässer oder übernehmt die Vorstandschaft in einem Verein, dann könnt ihr direkt Einfluss auf das Habitat nehmen. Ach so, geht nicht. Da bleibt ja dann keine Zeit mehr um teilweise grenzdebile (grenzdebil bezieht sich jetzt explizit auf Tinca) Posts zu verfassen.

In dem Sinn - schönen zweiten Advent.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Ich bin jetzt über Jahre in 2 Vereinen und kenne einige andere Vereine in meiner Umgebung. Da sind weder "CarpHunters" in der Vorstandschaft noch haben sie was mit dem Besatz zu tun - weshalb dann auf die Karpfenangler einhacken? Die wenigsten wünschen sich noch mehr Satzler in den Gewässern und die wenigsten 'Hunter' haben Einfluss auf die Besatzpolitik.



Dass Du unter selektiver Wahrnehmung leidest, hab ich Dir schon mehrfach bescheiningt. 

Ich hacke keineswegs auf Karpfenanglern rum und habe auch in diesem Thread explizit auf die Berechtigung eines jeden, sein Hobby nach seinem Gusto auszuüben, hingewiesen. 

Aber eben nicht auf Kosten der Gewässer und der übrigen Angler. Das betrifft nicht nur Karpfenangler, sondern alle, die nicht begreifen was mit Besatzpfusch angerichtet werden kann. 

Es gibt übrigens nicht wenige Karpfenangler, die in Gewässern mit ausgewogenem Bestand sehr gezielt und erfolgreich auf Karpfen angeln. Die fangen sicher nicht die Massen, aber sie sind stolz auf jeden ordentlichen Fisch, den sie mit viel Mühe und Ausdauer überlistet haben. Vor denen hab ich größten Respekt.


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Ich bin jetzt über Jahre in 2 Vereinen und kenne einige andere Vereine in meiner Umgebung. Da sind weder "CarpHunters" in der Vorstandschaft noch haben sie was mit dem Besatz zu tun - weshalb dann auf die Karpfenangler einhacken? Die wenigsten wünschen sich noch mehr Satzler in den Gewässern und die wenigsten 'Hunter' haben Einfluss auf die Besatzpolitik.



#6

Genau so ist es!

Wer glaubt, dass es für einen "Carphunter" wichtig ist, dass in ein 12 ha Gewässer 2-3 Tonnen "Satzkarpfen" kommen der irrt gewaltig. Glaubt ihr dass es Spaß macht, bei einem Ansitz über Nacht alle 30 Minuten von der Liege zu springen um einen Satzkarpfen einzuholen, sich immer ausgefeiltere Techniken zu überlegen um diesen Karpfen "aus dem Weg zu gehen" ... - nicht wirklich!

Der Massenbesatz von "Pfannenkarpfen", Regenbogenforellen & Co., der den Fischbestand aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt, ist ein Zugeständnis der meisten Vereine aufgrund "finanzieller Nöte" um möglichst viele Jahres- und Tageskarten an Kochtopfangler zu verkaufen. Ich kann mich sehr gut erinnern was los war, als man in unseren "Nachbarverein" hergegangen ist und aufgrund finanzieller Probleme den Karpfenbesatz für ein Jahr ausgesetzt hat und dafür eine Fangbeschränkung von einem Karpfen je Woche eingeführt hat. Wer hat da wohl protestiert und ist reihenweise aus dem Verein ausgetreten - die Carphunter waren es nicht ...

Nur weil Kochtopfangeler zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr nur mit Hechteleskoprute und Stöpsel am Wasser sind sondern durchaus auch mit Zelt, Bißanzeiger, hochwertigeren Ruten, Rollen usw. heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass dies "Carphunter" sind. Sie haben halt gelernt, wie man Karpfen fängt ...

Würde man dies begreifen und an den richtigen Stellen die Hebel ansetzen wäre schon viel gewonnen. Aber mit den Kochtopfanglern will man es sich ja nicht verderben, schließlich stellen die ja in den meisten Vereinen die größte Zahl an Anglern dar deshalb hackt man, wenn man mit der momentanen Situation unzufrieden ist, auf den wenigen richtigen Carphuntern rum und schiebt ihnen Schuld an allem Bösen ind die Schuhe. Manche scheinen im Geschichtsunterricht wirklich gefehlt zu haben .... |rolleyes


Gruß Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Andi aka Tinca
> Du hättest Dich mit Deinem letzten Post mal besser an Dein eigenes Credo in Deiner Signatur gehalten, dass da heisst: Moralapostel nein Danke!



Die mir auferlegte Vorbildfunktion als Mod verbietet mir so zu antworten wie ich es gern würde also nur eins.

Ich spreche Fakt - zu Erklärung von Moral bitte ein Lexikon o.ä. benutzen.#6

Den Rest hat Ralle ja schon gut erklärt.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Der Massenbesatz von "Pfannenkarpfen", Regenbogenforellen & Co., der den Fischbestand aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt, ist ein Zugeständnis der meisten Vereine aufgrund "finanzieller Nöte" um möglichst viele Jahres- und Tageskarten an Kochtopfangler zu verkaufen. ..........
> ..................Manche scheinen im Geschichtsunterricht wirklich gefehlt zu haben ....



Als bei und gab es nie Gewässer- oder Karpfenanglerkunde in Geschichte.#d

Wenn also die Kochtopfangler ihre Satzkarpfen bekommen und die  "Hunter"(obwohl eigentlich irreführend - müsste ja Trapper heißen) ihre Karpfen auch im See belassen wollen, ist eben jener Überbestand da, den ich kritisieren.

Da ja laufend nachgesetzt wird, kann man das Mindestmaß aufheben um sicher zu stellen, dass die Spaßfische auch wieder rauskommen.
Und nachbesetzt wird fast immer!
Eben weil die, welche den Karpfen als das sehen was er ist - nämlich ein sehr speziell auf Massezuwachs gezüchtetes Nahrungsmittel, in der Überzahl sind und fangen wollen.

Die die Fische als reine Spaßobjekte zur Befriedigung des eigenen Egos sehen sind(hier) klar in der Unterzahl.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Nur weil Kochtopfangeler zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr nur mit Hechteleskoprute und Stöpsel am Wasser sind sondern durchaus auch mit Zelt, Bißanzeiger, hochwertigeren Ruten, Rollen usw. heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass dies "Carphunter" sind. Sie haben halt gelernt, wie man Karpfen fängt ...



Du meinst also, ein "Carphunter" ist eine ganz besondere Klientel unter denjenigen, die sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert haben?

Im Prinzip also diejenigen, die ich in meinem vorherigen posting angesprochen habe:
_
Zitat:

Es gibt übrigens nicht wenige Karpfenangler, die in Gewässern mit  ausgewogenem Bestand sehr gezielt und erfolgreich auf Karpfen angeln.  Die fangen sicher nicht die Massen, aber sie sind stolz auf jeden  ordentlichen Fisch, den sie mit viel Mühe und Ausdauer überlistet haben.  Vor denen hab ich größten Respekt.     _


Nun, da Du, wie auch rainerle, jeglichen Differenzierungsversuch von Kritikern des Karpfenangelns konsequent ignoriert, ihr dafür aber bei jeder Gelegenheit wie getroffene Hunde jault, frage ich Dich, wie Deiner Meinung nach eine Differenzierung aussehen muss, damit sie von Dir und Deinesgleichen akzeptiert wird ?

Und wenn ich Deine Ansicht zum Karpfenangeln richtig interpretiere, dann distanzierst Du dich wohl auch vom Karpfenpuffangeln a la Mary oder Benson. Dann distanzierst Du Dich auch von übermäßigem Besatz mit Satzkarpfen und künstlich hochgemästeten Spasskarpfen.
Dann willst Du wohl auch naturnahe Gewässer mit einem ausgewogenen Bestand.

Und daher verstehe ich Deine Empörung nicht, wenn hier genau diese Punkte kritisiert werden. 

Ich habe Dir und auch rainerle schon mehrfach zu verstehen gegeben, dass ihr Euch mit euren Pauschalitätsvorwürfen genau in die Reihen derjenigen einordnet, deren Handeln ihr selber ablehnt. 

Wo ist Euer Problem, Euch öffentlich von solchen Mißständen zu distanzieren und auf die Seite der Kritiker dieser Mißstände zu stellen, anstatt jeden anzufallen der es wagt, problembehaftete Facetten des Karpfenangelns aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Purist (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in unsere Jugendgruppe schaue, so schätze ich, dass 60-70% in die Richtung spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln gehen.
> Das ist ihre freie Entscheidung und ihr gutes Recht! |znaika:
> 
> Man mag zwar hinterfragen, warum das so ist (tue ich auch, finde diese Angelei selbst totenlangweilig), aber es ist _anmaßend_ dies zu kritisieren, nur weil man selbst einen anderen Weg gegangen ist.



In all den Punkten bezüglich der Kritik stimme ich dir zu. Warum das so ist lässt sich trotzdem doch erahnen. Es ist einerseits die einfache Nummer: Angeln und möglichst große Fische fangen, auf der anderen Seite ist es die Form des Marketings: 
Die Werbung ist auf die Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, das geht bis zu Boiliegeschmacksrichtungen. Mit klassischen Angelmethoden, ohne durchgehend englische Begriffe, lässt sich diese Gruppe nicht locken. Angeln muss "cool" sein, Spass machen und bequem sein, das Beweisfoto ist der Hauptgewinn, das oberste Angelziel. 
Einziges Problem was ich dabei sehe: Es könnten die 60-70% sein, welche ihr Equipment schnell beiseite legen oder es verkaufen, weil sie nie gelernt haben, dass Angeln auch völlig anders sein kann. 
Dass man Karpfen am hellichten Tag mit Pose und ohne Boilies überlisten kann, selbst dort wo viele Brassen vorkommen, haben die gewiss nie erlebt. |rolleyes


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hallo Tinca,

das ich Dich nicht "bekehren" kann war mir eigentlich schon nach meinem zweiten Post klar. :g

Dein letzter Beitrag war eigentlich "sehr gut" , denn daraus sieht der noch unvoreingenomme Leser recht gut, wo die Unterschiede liegen und mit welchen Argumentationen versucht wird Einfluß in die gewünscht Richtung zu nehmen. Deshalb möchte ich ihn auch nicht weiter kommentieren weil es sonst in sinnloses geschreibe ausarten würde.

Was mich aber wirklich enttäuscht hat war, dass Du meinen Apell gegen "Ausgrenzung" und "Haß" gegen Minderheiten aus dem Zusammenhang und ins Lächerliche gezogen hat ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Grundsäzlich isses hier im Anglerboard mit dem Forum ganz einfach:
Das ist für alle Angler da.

Im Bereich Karpfen heisst das auch klar:
Satzkarpfenfänger wie Großkarpfenjäger...
Karpfenesser, Zurücksetzer oder Selektiventscheider.
Traditionelle Posenangler wie modernste Fulltacklefetischisten..
Karpfenpufffreunde wie Naturgewässerliebhaber.

Bleibt also alle schön ruhig und im Rahmen der Regeln.

Danke


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo Tinca,
> 
> das ich Dich nicht "bekehren" kann war mir eigentlich schon nach meinem zweiten Post klar. :g
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, ein "Carphunter" ist eine ganz besondere Klientel unter denjenigen, die sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert haben?
> 
> Im Prinzip also diejenigen, die ich in meinem vorherigen posting angesprochen habe:
> _
> ...



Ausgrenzung und Hass gegen Minderheiten ?

Wo ?


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Deine Ansicht zum Karpfenangeln richtig interpretiere, dann  distanzierst Du dich wohl auch vom Karpfenpuffangeln a la Mary oder  Benson. Dann distanzierst Du Dich auch von übermäßigem Besatz mit  Satzkarpfen und künstlich hochgemästeten Spasskarpfen.
> Dann willst Du wohl auch naturnahe Gewässer mit einem ausgewogenen Bestand.
> 
> Wo ist Euer Problem, Euch öffentlich von solchen Mißständen zu distanzieren und auf die Seite der Kritiker dieser Mißstände zu stellen, anstatt jeden anzufallen der es wagt, problembehaftete Facetten des Karpfenangelns aufzuzeigen.



Hallo Ralle,

wie Du richtig "interpretiert" hast, habe ich sehr wohl Kritik geübt bzw. mich deutlich positioniert. Das hätte ich sogar noch deutlicher gemacht, wenn hier wirklich ernstzunehmende Meinungen hochgekommen wären, dass dieses Vorgehen unterstützenswert was mir Mary & Co gemacht wird. Im Vergleich zu manch anderen Schreibe ich nicht nur - ich handle auch am Wasser. Das dies in diesem Thread nicht so war zeigt eigentlich ganz deutlich wie groß die Anzahl derer ist die sowas wirklich unterstützen. Nebenbei gab es dieses Thema auch in einem dir wohl bekannten Karpfenforum und die Anzahl an "Unterstützern" war selbst da sehr überschaubar ... |rolleyes 

Nachdem der Threadverlauf hier manchem augenscheinlich zu wenig "Muntion" geliefert hat wurde er, leider immer wieder von den gleichen Leuten, in die Richtung gelenkt wo die man sich Erfolg versprochen hat was letztlich auch der Fall war.

Wieso sollte ich bei einem solchen "Threadverlauf" die negativen Auswüchse des Karpfenangelns anprangen, wo die Absicht dahinter doch klar erkennbar war bzw. ist? Es wäre darüberhinaus auch schön, wenn diese "Kritikfähigkeit" bzw. "Objektivität" nicht immer wieder bei den selben eingefordert wird sondern auch mal bei denen, die als "Oberkritiker" auftreten. Das würde den Thread vermutlich auch "entspannen" ...

Sicher muß man sich bei einer solchen Diskussion nicht unbedingt beteiligen - wäre deutlich bequemer gewesen. Allerdings haben solche Diskussionen, besonders wenn sie in einem so frequentierten Board wie diesen gemacht werden, soviel "Sprengstoff", dass man die Auswirkungen auch am Wasser "spürt" weshalb ich manche Beiträge nur sehr ungern unkommentiert stehen lassen würde. Was der Leser dann draus macht kann ich nicht beeinflussen. Aber das hatte ich Dir das letzte mal bei ähnlicher Gelegenheit auch schon geschrieben.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Nachdem der Threadverlauf hier manchem augenscheinlich zu wenig "Muntion" geliefert hat wurde er, leider immer wieder von den gleichen Leuten, in die Richtung gelenkt wo die man sich Erfolg versprochen hat was letztlich auch der Fall war.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich bei einem solchen "Threadverlauf" die negativen Auswüchse des Karpfenangelns anprangen, wo die Absicht dahinter doch klar erkennbar war?



Was für ne Absicht?
Verschwörer? Agenten? Gar die Unterwanderung der Matrix?|kopfkrat
Nun mach bitte nicht den bemitleidenswerten Außenseiter.#h



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher muß man sich bei einer solchen Diskussion nicht unbedingt beteiligen. Allerdings haben solche Diskussionen, besonders wenn sie in einem so frequentierten Board wie diesen gemacht werden, soviel "Sprengstoff" dass man die Auswirkungen auch am Wasser "spürt" weshalb ich manche Beiträge nur sehr ungern unkommentiert stehen lassen würde.




Genau das war auch meine Intention!
Man kann solche fehlgeleiteten Auswüchse der Angelei nicht unkommentiert lassen und erst recht nicht wenn man an der Zukunft des Angelns allgemein interessiert ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Nachdem der Threadverlauf hier manchem augenscheinlich zu wenig "Muntion" geliefert hat wurde er, leider immer wieder von den gleichen Leuten, in die Richtung gelenkt wo die man sich Erfolg versprochen hat was letztlich auch der Fall war.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich bei einem solchen "Threadverlauf" die negativen Auswüchse des Karpfenangelns anprangen, wo die Absicht dahinter doch klar erkennbar war bzw. ist?



Hallo Peter,

naja, ein wenig Verschwörungstheorie ist Deinen Sätzen durchaus zu entnehmen. 

Was wäre denn unser aller Wunsch?

Naturnahe Gewässer mit ausgewogenem und angepasstem Fischbestand, an denen jeder Angler nach seinem Gusto angeln kann und sich lediglich dem Schutz des Gewässers und der Bestandsvielfalt, sowie einem harmonischen Miteinander unterordnen muss. 

Ich denke das will der Stipper, der Spinnfischer, der Schleppangeler, der Karpfenangler und der Allrounder. Das will der C&Rler, wie auch derjenige, der gerne mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne fängt. 

Lediglich eine gewisse Klientel *aller Bereiche *will primitiven Erfolg ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Sei es um die Kühltruhe voll zu bekommen, oder um mühelosen Spass zu haben, oder auch beides.

Und diese Klientel kann sich nur dann durchsetzen, wenn der Rest der Angler sich aus ideologischen Gründen gegenseitig an den Karren fährt.

Das bemängle ich, nicht erst seit heute.


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hallo Ralle,

als Verschwörung würde ich das sicher nicht sehen - eher als gezielte Provokation einiger weniger. Das ich damit nicht so falsch liege zeigen auch Beiträge von Mitgliedern die nicht unbedingt in die Riege der "Carphunter" gehören z.B. vom TE ...

Ansonsten weist Du ja, dass unsere Ansichten nicht so weit auseinanderliegen .... #h

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich vermutlich etwas mehr den Fokus auf das "machbare" lege auch wenn viele Sache sicher sehr  wünschen wären.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Raubfisch (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

gestichel und provokationen kommen hier oft von den gleichen kandidaten, einfach ignorieren


----------



## Sharpo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> naja, ein wenig Verschwörungstheorie ist Deinen Sätzen durchaus zu entnehmen.
> 
> ...




Ein Angelverein im Bereich Voerde/ Niederhein hat ein  Problem. 
Aus diversen Gründen muss der Karpfenbestand erheblich reduziert werden. Die Karpfenangler laufen nun dort Amok.

Dann gibt es dort noch einen netten Baggersee/ Kiesgrube ..nennt sich Carp Dome
Den Angelverein gibt es nicht mehr. 

Also mir streuben sich da die Nackenhaare wenn ich Carp Dome lese.
Wenn ich an nem Forellenpuff gehe, dann um die Fische zu angeln und danach zu verzehren.

Aber Carp Dome?   |kopfkrat

Ich halte es lieber so wie Ralle.

Einen ausgewogenen gesunden Fischbestand in natürlichen Gewässern.


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Auch wenn man sich über solche "Domes" erregen mag. Sie haben, wie die Forellenanlagen, eine filternde Wirkung. Wer ausschließlich unter seines gleichen sein möcht, der findet dort genau das was er möchte.

Oder nehmt doch mal die Fliegenfischer. Die machen es seit eh und je so, dass sie sich gegenüber anderen Anglern abgrenzen. Nur hat man sich daran mittlerweile schon so gewöhnt, dass es einem kaum noch in den Sinn kommt.

Ich sehe das auch nicht weiter tragisch. Wenn mir eine Gewässerform und/oder deren Bewirtschaftung nicht gefällt, dann gehe ich halt einfach nicht dort fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> als Verschwörung würde ich das sicher nicht sehen - eher als gezielte Provokation einiger weniger....



Andere Ansichten, weil sie einem nicht in den Kram passen als Provokation darzustellen, ist an sich schon Provokation.

Aber um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen. 
Ich würde mit jedem Karpfenangler zusammen sitzen und angeln und dabei über Montagen, Technik, Taktik oder Gott-und-die-Welt schnacken.
Auch die Methoden würden sich nicht unterscheiden.
Nur der Umgang mit den Fang.
Denn wie ich schon sagte, müssen Spaßfische auch wieder raus aus dem Wasser!
Ganz sicher kämen Provokationen dann nicht von meiner Seite.



Raubfisch schrieb:


> gestichel und provokationen kommen hier oft von den gleichen kandidaten, einfach ignorieren



Die Unwissenheit kann man verzeihen, wenn sowas von jemandem kommt, der erst einen Monat angemeldet ist......|supergri




Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber Carp Dome?   |kopfkrat



Das könnte Schule machen wenn dafür der Großteil der anderen Gewässer unbehelligt bleibt.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich halte es lieber so wie Ralle.
> 
> Einen ausgewogenen gesunden Fischbestand in natürlichen Gewässern.



Macht wohl alle, die beim Angeln etwas anderes suchen als einen Ego-Boost.#6


----------



## Purist (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber Carp Dome?   |kopfkrat



Klingt nach Disse |rolleyes
Schon einmal den Link des Werbebanners oben geklickt? Sind das alles nur Vorurteile, oder fahren wirklich Karpfenangler auf den Stil ab?


----------



## Sharpo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Purist schrieb:


> Klingt nach Disse |rolleyes
> Schon einmal den Link des Werbebanners oben geklickt? Sind das alles nur Vorurteile, oder fahren wirklich Karpfenangler auf den Stil ab?



Dat is Marketing. Genau wie die halb nackten Mädels auf einer Autoshow.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hab mal die persönlichen OT-Beiträge udn Antworten darauf entfernt.

Grundsäzlich isses hier im Anglerboard mit dem Forum ganz einfach:
Das ist für alle Angler da.

Im Bereich Karpfen heisst das auch klar:
Satzkarpfenfänger wie Großkarpfenjäger...
Karpfenesser, Zurücksetzer oder Selektiventscheider.
Traditionelle Posenangler wie modernste Fulltacklefetischisten..
Karpfenpufffreunde wie Naturgewässerliebhaber.

Bleibt also alle schön ruhig und im Rahmen der Regeln.

Danke 
*
SONST VERWARNUNGEN!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Edit;

Hat sich mit Thomas Säuberungsaktion überschnitten.


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ich finde das einfach nur traurig das fast jeder interressante Thread immer so zerstückelt wird mit diesen C&R gefassel und allgemein dieses gedüse mit dieser Klassengesellschaft unter uns. Wir sind alles am Ende nur *Angler*, ein bisschen mehr Respekt und weniger Ego und alles wäre viel schöner......

Aber was solls ich erfreue mich am Schnee und werde gleich nen Schneemann baun. :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denn wie ich schon sagte, müssen Spaßfische auch wieder raus aus dem Wasser!


 
In dem Anglerkreis, in dem ich mich bewege, schaffen es beide Seiten, also die "Carphunter" und die Kochtopfangler (zu denen ich gehöre), einander zu respektieren und dem anderen seinen Freiraum zu lassen. Die Kopftochfraktion entnimmt ihre Fische bis um die 6kg, was größer ist kommt in der Mehrzahl zurück.

Leben und leben lassen. Wenn dann im 10 ha-See fünf "Kampfschweine" ihre Bahnen ziehen, geht die Welt nicht unter. 

Und ich gebe es offen zu: Auch ich freue mich, so einen Kollegen gelegentlich mal drillen zu dürfen, auch wenn ich nicht gezielt darauf fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Die letzten beiden Postings freuen mich außerordentlich.

Weiter so!

So brauch ich dann auch nicht verwarnen..


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In dem Anglerkreis, in dem ich mich bewege, schaffen es beide Seiten, also die "Carphunter" und die Kochtopfangler (zu denen ich gehöre), einander zu respektieren und dem anderen seinen Freiraum zu lassen. Die Kopftochfraktion entnimmt ihre Fische bis um die 6kg, was größer ist kommt in der Mehrzahl zurück.
> 
> Leben und leben lassen. Wenn dann im 10 ha-See fünf "Kampfschweine" ihre Bahnen ziehen, geht die Welt nicht unter.
> 
> Und ich gebe es offen zu: Auch ich freue mich, so einen Kollegen gelegentlich mal drillen zu dürfen, auch wenn ich nicht gezielt darauf fische.



Wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid, dann läuft es doch so gut wie überall in dem Stil ab. Nur wenn die "Richtigen" zusammenkommen, dann wirds eben so, wie vorhin, als Thomas zum Radiergummi gegriffen hat.

Am Ende findet ja doch wieder jeder sein Eckerl in dem er sich "ausspinnen kann"!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

edit.

da die beiträge vor meinem gelöscht wurde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Schluss jetzt, sonst knallts hier.
Unerträglich.

Ihr könnt an euren Gewässern das machen wie ihr das wollt, wenn andere  es anders machen, dann lässt man die halt.

Grundsäzlich isses hier im Anglerboard mit dem Forum ganz einfach:
Das ist für *alle* Angler da.

Im Bereich Karpfen heisst das auch klar:
Satzkarpfenfänger wie Großkarpfenjäger...
Karpfenesser, Zurücksetzer oder Selektiventscheider.
Traditionelle Posenangler wie modernste Fulltacklefetischisten..
Karpfenpufffreunde wie Naturgewässerliebhaber.

Bleibt also alle schön ruhig und im Rahmen der Regeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Derzeit kursieren Meldungen, dass der besagte Fisch "Mary" tot aufgefunden wurde.


----------



## AWebber (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Für den Fisch sicher das Beste, was ihm passieren konnte. Endlich ist die Jagd zu Ende ...


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Dann ist halt ab sofort der Harry oder Larry dran.


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mary-ist-tot-1902.html

Den Nachruf finde ich ja mindestens bemerkenswert, wenn nicht sogar schwer bedenklich. Alle auf die eine druff, so lange bis die Hure hin ist.


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe es schon bei Facebook geschrieben:




> Ganz ehrlich: Gut für diesen "Fisch", der eher als schwimmendes Mastschwein zu bezeichnen war... Was für eine Angelperversität ist es bitte, wenn ein Fisch sein Leben lang mit Boilies und anderem Zeug vollgepumpt wird, um alle paar Wochen/Monate an einem anderen Haken hängen zu bleiben, einzig zum Zweck, dem eigenen Element für eine Fotosession entnommen zu werden, teilweise noch über Nacht im viel zu kleinen Karpfensack gehältert für bessere Lichtverhältnisse. Freut mich, dass der Fisch erlöst wurde...



Wie zu erwarten war, ließ die Reaktion nicht lange auf sich warten:



> ...dich muesste man auch im sack packen und noch drauf hauen



Das verdeutlicht glaube ich sehr gut, wen dieser Fisch u.a. anzog und was das für den Umgang mit selbigem bedeutet hat. Weiter bedarf es glaube ich keines Kommentars.


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

dann hat mary es ja endlich hinter sich.
im prinziep das beste was dem fisch passieren konnte.
dieses sich aufgeilen das man nen großen gefangen hat verstehe ich nicht.
klar fange ich auch lieber mal nen 30-40zig pfünder als unbedingt nen 6 pfünder, aber im allgemeinen sollte doch noch immer das erlebniss angeln im vordergrund stehen.

mein gott, dann fängt man eben mal ein paar kleinere oder eben auch mal gar nichts, so what....  fangen von fischen, große oder kleine, ist eben nicht alles.
und wenn als beifang mal ne schleie, brasse oder was auch immer beißt hat man diesen fang mit dem gleichen respekt zu behandeln wie den heissgeliebten riesen karpfen.

ich bin auch 50-60 nächte draussen und stellen den karpfen nach, aber wenn ich schleien gründeln sehe kommt eben auch mal ne posenrute raus und ich versuche ne schleie zu fangen.

wenn einer seinen fisch mitnehemen will soll er das machen, ist ja auch sein gutes recht, wenn einer seinen fisch wieder zu wasser lassen möchte, soll er das auch dürfen.
leben und leben lassen, wenn sich jeder mal an die eigene nase fassen würde hätten die meisten von uns genug zu tun denke ich.
aber immer auf die anderen drauf, der deutsche michel eben #d

mary hat es geschafft..und hinter sich... sie muss nicht mehr das gegrinse von pelzer und co ertragen die sich rühmen in einer 7 ha wasserpfütze und mit aussergewöhnlichen aufwand mary gefangen zu haben.
dann lieber in einem fluss mal nen schönen 20 pfünder fangen, ist mir mehr wert.
dieses streben nach größe und ruhm ist mir fremd, ich angel auch seit über 20 jahren auf karpfen, habe sehr viele große und noch viel mehr kleine gefangen..... jeder fisch hat seinen reiz... und wenn der bissi piept, dann sind eh alle fische gleich.
R.I.P mary ^^


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Nachruf finde ich ja mindestens bemerkenswert, wenn nicht sogar schwer bedenklich. Alle auf die eine druff, so lange bis die Hure hin ist.



Bedenklich? Fürchterlich.. 
Da werden noch mal die "Heldentaten" beleuchtet und noch gejammert, dass nicht mehr ran durften.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Dieser Fisch wäre eine schöne Grundlage, um sachlich zu diskutieren, was noch "ok" ist oder nicht.

Wir sagen ja, es schadet einem Fisch nicht, wenn wir ihn (sorgsam) fangen und (sorgfältig) zurücksetzen.
Gibt es objektive Grenzen, wie oft unter welchen Bedingungen, usw. oder doch nur subjektive...

Leider ist das in öffentlichen Foren nicht möglich, weil die Emotionen sofort hochkochen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

tja, sachliche fakten kann man da auch schlecht vorbringen.
wo ist die grenze ?
wo sagt man, den setze ich zurück weil er einfach zu gross ist, und wo fängt es an das der fisch nur wieder zurück gesetzt wird weil er beim nächstenmal nen neuer rekord sein könnte?

ist schwer zu sagen finde ich persönlich.
ich habe vor jahren an einem gewässer das nicht sonderlich viele karpfen hat einen fisch von etwas über 50 pfunde gefangen, der durfte wieder schwimmen, allerdings um gleich mal den bösen c&r gegener den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen, war es dort auch erwünscht, keine pflicht, aber erwünscht.

vielleicht fängt ihn nochmal jemand anderes, vielleicht auch nicht... jedenfalls ist er weit von einem rekord weg gewesen, ausser meinem eigenen :q

mary wurde nur noch gehetzt, jeder wollte sie, andere fische waren weniger wert..... ich finde es immer schade fische, egal welcher art nur nach ihrer größe zu bewerten, das ist nicht das was unseres hobby auszeichen sollte, ich kann bei einigen karpfenhuntern auch nur den kopf schütteln.

auch werde ich oft belächelt wenn ich mich über nen schön gezeichneten 15 pfünder freuen kann...... 

eigentlich traurig das fische bei einigen nur noch nen stellenwert haben wenn sie riesig sind


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Na ja...

Fängt man irgendwo einen Dicken und stellt fest, dass er für die Pfanne zu groß ist, so ist das eine Sache. Aber wenn ein ganz bestimmter Fisch in einem nicht wirklich großen Gewässer und unter nicht abstreitbaren wirtschaftlichen Interessen gemästet wird, nur um einen Rekord nach oben zu treiben, dann schreibe ich nicht, was ich davon halte und schon gar nicht im entsprechenden Wortlaut.


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Wo anders verhungern Babys und hier wird eine Trauerveranstaltung wegen ein gemästetes "Spielzeug" mit Flossen gemacht, komische Welt. Wird eben der nächste eingekauft, habt ihr noch die Rechnung ....


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Trauern werden vermutlich nur die aus dem illustren Kreis der Mary-Benutzer. Vor allem die, die bei der Dame nicht mehr zum Schuß kamen. Aber du hast schon Recht Knispel. Die Hure ist tot. Es lebe die Hure. Und der Zirkus geht weiter. Wie der Krug. Bis er bricht!


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hier einmal ein Tipp :
http://german.china.org.cn/culture/txt/2011-09/23/content_23479057_2.htm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Armes Hascherl, hams'es kaputtgespielt!


----------



## Kotzi (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Musste mich arg zusammenhalten um mich nicht zu bepinkeln vor lachen bei den Kommentaren auf Pelzers Facebook Seite.

Am besten war einer wo irgendein Fotomodell Vergleich gezogen wurde
und ausgeschmückt darüber berichtet wurde dass man die Vermutung hätte 
dass den Karpfen das posieren regelrecht freude bereiten würde.

Manche Drogen müsste man haben.


----------



## BMP (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Ein schöne Stellungsname dazu:

http://www.facebook.com/NWAnglervereinigung


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Musste mich arg zusammenhalten um mich nicht zu bepinkeln vor lachen bei den Kommentaren auf Pelzers Facebook Seite.


 
Hm, habe ich auch gelesen ... nur blieb mir das Lachen im Halse stecken. An Perversität ist das ganze wirklich nicht mehr zu überbieten ... die Degration eines Fisches zum reinen Sportgerät ... die Verherrlichung der Kreatur zu einem "Fotomodell das Spaß am posen hat" ... die "erbarmungslose" Jagd eines Fisches über Jahre hinweg ... das gezielte Anfüttern/Mästen und zeitliche Eintakten des Fangs nach der Überlegung "jetzt könnte Marry so und so schwer sein" ...  

Ganz ehrlich - da hab ich mich fremd geschämt.

Auch diese "Tierfreunde" treten meine Interpretation der Ideale, die ich persönlich mit dem Angeln verbinde - vor ALLEM Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur - mit Füßen. 

Was soll man davon denken? Ist das alles nur ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft? Konsum wo es nur geht - größer, dicker, fetter, bis wir platzen? Ausbeutung der Natur? ... keine Ahnung. 

Schade um den Fisch. Aber es ist "nur" ein Tier ...


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Musste mich arg zusammenhalten um mich nicht zu bepinkeln vor lachen bei den Kommentaren auf Pelzers Facebook Seite.



Einigen von den Brüdern würde ich glatt zutrauen, dass sie Schuppen und Gräten von dem Fisch jetzt als Reliquien fassen lassen, um sie dann an die Schar der Jünger zu verhökern. Ob die auch schon einen Gedenkgottesdienst organisiert haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Leute, Leute....
Ist doch nur ein Fisch.........

Und wenns wirklich ums Gewicht gehen würde, wären Leute wie Rainer Calmund oder ich eh weit vorne.......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute....
> Ist doch nur ein Fisch.........
> 
> Und wenns wirklich ums Gewicht gehen würde, wären Leute wie Rainer Calmund oder ich eh weit vorne.......



Ohne auf dein Feinkostgewölbe eingehen zu wollen, aber nur ein Fisch????

Mary ist deutsches Kulturgut!!

Zitat Facebook:


"ein so Geschichtsträchtiges und bekanntes Tier wird ja meist untersucht und präpariert. 

Ich  mein -Schwester Karpfen Deutschlands. Ist ja schon quasi Kulturgut und  würde ehrenvoll in ein Naturwissenschaftl. Museum gehören."

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen ;-))))


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute....
> Ist doch nur ein Fisch.........
> 
> Und wenns wirklich ums Gewicht gehen würde, wären Leute wie Rainer Calmund oder ich eh weit vorne.......



also onkel calli wäre sicher noch einfacher zu fangen als mary, schweinshaxe vor seiner haustür auswerfen, kurz warten bis die tür aufgerissen wird und die haxe schmatzend und grunzend in onkel calli verschwindet.
allesdings würde ich hier auf tackel aus dem big game bereich zurück greifen... den onkel calli ist schon ne andere hausnummer :q


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute....
> Ist doch nur ein Fisch.........



Genau genommen sogar einer, der nie gelebt hätte, wenn seine Vorfahren nicht für die schnelle Mast gezüchtet worden wären. 

Ob sich die gläubigen Züchter von einst wirklich vorstellen konnten, welche Männerträume einmal durch diese, eigentlich leckeren Eiweißlieferanten, wahr werden würden? |kopfkrat

Dieses größer, fetter findet man inzwischen überall. Hier das besonders großvolumige Auto, dort werden Monsterkürbisse gezogen, da die Monsterfische... welche Komplexe damit kompensiert werden müssen, möge man sich denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



> welche Komplexe damit kompensiert werden müssen, möge man sich denken.


Ich darf auch nicht auf Ü-50-Parties..
1 cm zu kurz...........
;-((((((((((


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich darf auch nicht auf Ü-50-Parties..
> 1 cm zu kurz...........
> ;-((((((((((



5,5cm zu lang, im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt, darum sehe ich überall nur Kompensierer herumlaufen. #d Scheint eine andere Welt zu sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Purist schrieb:


> 5,5cm zu lang, im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt, darum sehe ich überall nur Kompensierer herumlaufen. #d Scheint eine andere Welt zu sein.



Ich hab mir 'nen Kleinwagen gekauft um meinen großen Penis zu kompensieren!


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 'nen Kleinwagen gekauft um meinen großen Penis zu kompensieren!



Isch 'abe gar keine Auto!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 'nen Kleinwagen gekauft um meinen großen Penis zu kompensieren!




Ich hab mich fast nicht getraut zu schreiben aber ich geh nur noch zu Fuß und grins den Benz Fahrern zu.:m


----------



## volkerm (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Nu wird's inflationär...


----------



## Pumba86 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*

Hat denn keiner nen LKW zu Verkaufen..|rolleyes|rolleyes.
Hätte da bedarf.....


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob die auch schon einen Gedenkgottesdienst organisiert haben?


Wäre ja auch keine Weltneuheit
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article4256666/England-trauert-um-seinen-dicksten-Karpfen.html



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute....
> Ist doch nur ein Fisch...


Sehen wir es doch mal nüchtern:

Das Viech hat Gewässerbewirtschaftern, Geräte- & Futterproduzenten und auch Medien ganz nette Umsätze beschert und sich nebenbei dick & fett gefressen.

Ich vermute, dass kein Kormoran je die Chance bekam, dem Klops mal eine Verletzung zuzuführen.

Wenn das Wasserschweinchen (immer mal wieder) Beute war, gab's keine Bekanntschaft mit dem Schlachterbeil, eher mit der durch Carphantas verwendeten Heilsalbe.
Ich nehme an, wenn da beim Fang mal ein Egel drauf geklebt hat, wurde dieser umgehend akribisch entfernt (und für den Sakrileg zu Tode gemartert).

Und es stirbt dann noch einen natürlichen Tod.

Ich denke, wenn Mastschwein, KZ-Huhn oder Goldfisch im Glas die Wahl hätten, für ein paar Mal rangekurbelt zu werden, solch ein Leben zu führen... |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mary hatte mal wieder...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch keine Weltneuheit
> http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article4256666/England-trauert-um-seinen-dicksten-Karpfen.html
> 
> ... |rolleyes


 
Also von der Sorte schwimmen im "Gartenteich" ( 11 ha ) meines Nachbarn auch noch 3 - 4 Stück - die wenn man sie richtig füttert locker auf diese Kilos kommen würden. Ich weiß das, ich angel hier hin und wieder - "Kuddel" hat mit Angeln nichts am Hut, der ist Jäger - durch und durch .


----------

